# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Koha E Falsifikimeve

## Diabolis

shekulli:

KOHA E FALSIFIKIMEVE

REXHEP QOSJA, Akademik

Çdo kohë i ka pasur mecenët e vet si Karlin e Madh, Borxhitë, Ludvigun e Bavarisë a Luigjin XIV, Lorenco Mediçin dhe shkrimtarët e oborrit si Horacin e Rasinin, por vetëm kohës së komunizmit i takojnë mecenët të cilët mecenatin e bëjnë partiak e shtetëror dhe shkrimtarët e krijuesit e tjerë, të cilët servilizmin e dëshmojnë jo vetëm me sjellje e me gojë, por edhe me vepra letrare, shkencore e filozofike qoftë edhe kur kjo prej tyre nuk kërkohej në masën që e dëshmonin. Pavarësisht cilës kohë i takojnë, mecenatet u kushtojnë shtrenjtë shkrimtarëve e krijuesve të tjerë, por mecenati komunist kishte çmim tmerrësisht të shtrenjtë për veprën dhe jetën e krijuesve: çmim që paguhej me dinjitetin dhe çmim që paguhej me vlerën e veprës! Pas përmbysjes së komunizmit dhe të vlerave ideologjike e politike me të cilat mbahej ai, ky servilizëm, i dëshmuar kur dhunshëm e kur vullnetshëm, do të bëhet shkak i brejtjes së ndërgjegjes e i mundimeve të tjera të ndryshme të servilëve të dikurshëm. Sigurisht ndërgjegja e zgjuar (me vonesë të madhe) shumë më pak sesa leverditë e reja në kushtet e ndryshuara, në të cilat shikohen me dyshime lavdëruesit e tij në arte, në shkencë e në krijimtarinë përgjithësisht, do të bëjnë që një numër i shkrimtarëve dhe i krijuesve të tjerë në ish-vendet komuniste të fillojnë betejën vetjake për ndryshimin e asaj pjese të jetëshkrimit që i takon kohës së komunizmit: të fillojnë betejën për retushimin, për dramatizimin, për përmirësimin, për zbukurimin e jetës së atëhershme. Hapi i parë që një numër i tyre do të bëjnë pas përmbysjes së komunizmit ishte ndryshimi i besimit komunist: të majtit e dikurshëm, aq të majtë sa nuk mund të drejtoheshin, përnjëherë do të bëhen aq të djathtë sa do të rrëzohen shpejt! Dhe, konvertimin e tyre të përnjëhershëm do ta dëshmojnë qoftë duke u bërë prijës a zëvendës të prijësve të partive të djathta, qoftë duke u futur nën sqetullat e tyre, qoftë duke shfaqur ide skajshëm të djathta me artikuj a, madje, edhe me vepra. E kuptueshme! E drejta e konvertimit është e drejtë e ligjshme, si e drejta për tu shprehur lirisht, si e drejta për të besuar lirisht, si e drejta pët tu martuar lirisht, si e drejta për tu çmartuar lirisht, si e drejta për të qenë gjithnjë krenar  budalla a i mençur-servil. Konvertimin e bëjnë të ligjshëm jo vetëm e drejta e njeriut për të bërë me veten çdëshiron të bëjë, por edhe ligjësitë e jetës. Nuk thuhet kot: sjetohet gjithmonë me një palë mend. Dhe, nuk thuhet kot: në qoftë se je në rrugë të gabuar është më mirë të kthehesh mbrapa në gjysmë të saj sesa ti shkosh deri në fund. E komunizmi ishte ajo rrugë e gabuar prej së cilës duhej dalë një orë e më parë.
Po ta lëmë konvertimin në të djathtë rehat: me të shumë nga shkrimtarët dhe krijuesit e tjerë të kohës së komunizmit nuk janë bërë rehat, sepse nuk janë bërë të bindshëm për opinionin. Në vend të fjalëve e, madje, edhe të veprave të shkruara, njerëzit shpesh duan dëshmi konkrete, në sajë të të cilave do tu mbushet mendja që tu besojnë të konvertuarve. Për këtë arsye disa nga shkrimtarët dhe krijuesit e tjerë posaçërisht të çmuar e të përkëdhelur në kohën e komunizmit, janë gjetur në situatë ndërdyshjesh të mëdha: çka të bëjnë që prapë të bëhen të çmuar, madje të adhuruar si atëherë? Çka? Përgjigjja që i kanë dhënë vetes është kjo: ta ndryshojnë jetëshkrimin e dikurshëm komunist dhe, kështu, të bëjnë një jetëshkrim të ri sa më të ndryshuar!
Demokracia, e shpërdorur shumë prej një numri zyrtarësh, le të shpërdoret pak edhe prej një numri krijuesish!

Të privilegjuarit - të paraqitur si viktima
Dhe, ky do të jetë jo më jetëshkrim i komunistit të privilegjuar, po i viktimës komuniste.
Për nga arsyet e shumta për të cilat e bëjnë, për nga mënyrat e shumëllojshme në të cilat e bëjnë dhe për nga mjetet e ndryshme me të cilat e bëjnë disa shkrimtarë të privilegjuar të komunizmit, beteja për ndryshimin e jetëshkrimit komunist është pothuaj një betejë e panjohur në historinë e letërsisë botërore, prandaj edhe në historinë e letërsisë shqipe. Megjithëse e panjohur, partizanët e saj në të vërtetë zbatuesit e saj do ta bëjnë me shumë shkathtësi dhe me shumë përvojë dhe, gjithnjë, me shumë dinakëri! Dhe, do ta bëjnë me batica e me zbatica, me turre e me pushime, me zë të lartë dhe në heshtje, vetëm dhe me ndihmës, me gazeta, me radio e me televizione, me persona privatë e me institucione shtetërore, me dëshmitarë e me kundërshtarë!
Të shohim si zhvillohet kjo betejë. Të shohim si bëhen ish - komunistët tjetërmendas  kundërkomunistë!
Menjëherë pas konvertimit beteja për ndryshimin e jetëshkrimit komunist do të fillojë me retushime më të pakta a më të shumta, ideologjike dhe politike, të veprave të botuara në kohën e komunizmit: me ndryshime të fjalive, me shkurtime a me plotësime përmbajtësore, me theksime a çtheksime kuptimore e figurative, me zëvendësime të personazheve pozitive e negative ideologjike me personazhe të paideologji. Të gjitha këto ndryshime, pavarësisht pse nuk janë të nxitura nga motive thjesht artistike, janë plotësisht të kuptueshme dhe plotësisht të ligjshme. E drejta për ndryshime në veprën letrare, shkencore a filozofike, të çfarëdo përmasash qofshin ato, është e drejtë, le ta quajmë, themelore krijuese. Këso ndryshimesh në veprat e tyre shkrimtarët e ndryshëm kanë bërë, dhe vazhdojnë të bëjnë, gjithmonë e gjithkund derisa janë gjallë. Pakënaqësia me atë që ke bërë është kusht i përsosjes së saj të mëtejshme. Lirimi i veprës gjuhësore artistike prej barrës ideologjike, politike, fetare, pedagogjike, gjithmonë do të thotë përmirësim i saj. Mund të thuhet se janë tepër, tepër, tepër të paktë shkrimtarët, që kanë jetuar dhe krijuar në kohën e komunizmit, të cilët nuk kanë nevojë të retushojnë së paku një vepër të tyre. Disa të tjerë, për shkak të përkushtimeve tepër servile komuniste, i kanë qitur vetes aq shumë punë saqë në disa nga veprat nuk mund të bëjnë kurrfarë përmirësimesh: ato janë fillim e fund të mbytura nga ideologjia dhe politika komuniste! Për këtë arsye të privilegjuarit e komunizmit, që e kanë filluar betejën për jetëshkrim të ri, do të thotë betejën për ndryshimin e përmirësimin e jetëshkrimit të tyre në kohën e komunizmit, shtrëngohen të bëjnë veprime të tjera, shumë më të thella në krijimtarinë dhe në jetën e tyre.
Siç është dëshmuar gjatë këtyre dymbëdhjetë - trembëdhjetë vjetëve që nga përmbysja e komunizmit, të privilegjuarit e tij betejën për jetëshkrimin e ri e bëjnë, prandaj, edhe në mënyra të tjera e me trajta të tjera letrare: e bëjnë edhe me kujtime për kohën kur ishin heronj krijues të propagandës komuniste, por heronj të dikurshëm që tani e paraqesin veten si viktima. Lexuesve të vjetër dhe, sidomos, të rinj, u bëhet e mundshme të mësojnë se si heronjtë e dikurshëm krijues kinse nuk ishin të privilegjuar, po, përkundrazi, ishin viktima: u paraqiten pohime, situata, deklarata, kërkesa, urdhëresa, përjetime, që e tregojnë faqen tjetër, të mundimshme, të jetës së tyre!

Çështë e vërteta, disa prej tyre ishin viktima të privilegjuara.
Përpos me kujtime, beteja për jetëshkrimin e ri, do të thotë për jetëshkrimin e gjoja të përndjekurit të dikurshëm, bëhet edhe me ditar me data të atëhershme, por të shkruar sot. Lexuesit me kulturë filologjike, të cilët, natyrisht, nuk janë aq të shpeshtë sot, nuk e kanë shumë të vështirë të shohin se ditari është kontribut i përtashëm artistik - shkencor për jetëshkrimin e dikurshëm të shkruesit të tij.
Më bindshëm se me kujtime e me ditarë të shkruar pas kohës së duhur, që, megjithatë, mund të mos pranohen pa murmuritje të dyshimta jo vetëm të filologëve po edhe të lexuesve të zakonshëm, beteja për jetëshkrimin e ndryshuar bëhet me vepra letrare apo, madje, shkencore të shkruara në kohën e komunizmit, por të botuara tani, në demokraci, mbasi në atë kohë, në kohën e censurës komuniste, nuk kanë mundur të botohen, madje, do të ishte shumë rrezik të paraqiteshin për botim. Në disa raste, në disa vende ish-komuniste, beteja për jetëshkrim të ri, të ndryshuar komunist, është bërë me vepra letrare a shkencore të shkruara sot, por të cilave u është vënë data e përparshme: e kohës komuniste! Edhe më lehtë se kur është fjala për kujtimet dhe ditarët, lexuesit me kulturë filologjike mund të kuptojnë se kur janë shkruar ato vepra. Të gjitha llojet e falsifikimeve në këtë botë bëhen më lehtë se sa falsifikimet letrare. As gjeniu më i madh ndjenjat, pamjet, përfytyrimet e sotme nuk mund ti bëjë plotësisht të djeshme.
Dhe, më tej: përpos me kujtime, me ditarë, me vepra letrare a shkencore të botuara sot, por gjoja të shkruara atëherë, në kohën e komunizmit, beteja për jetëshkrimin e ri në kohën e komunizmit, bëhet edhe duke i përjashtuar plotësisht prej bibliografisë veprat letrare të shkruara për ngjarje komuniste, për figura komuniste e për ideale komuniste, që nuk mund të përmirësohen në asnjë mënyrë, dhe veprat kritike e teorike, në të cilat gjejnë zbatimin më besnik parimet e realizmit socialist. Le të thuhet se të paktit janë ata shkrimtarë, që kanë jetuar e krijuar në kohën e komunizmit, në mënyrë të veçantë ata shkrimtarë që ishin të privilegjuar në kohën e komunizmit, të cilët nuk detyrohen sot ta shkurtojnë në këtë mënyrë bibliografinë e krijimtarisë së tyre. Dhe, kjo është fatkeqësi për ta dhe fatkeqësi për letërsitë kombëtare.
Çka të bëhet në qoftë se me kujtime, me ditarë, me vepra letrare e shkencore të botuara sot, por gjoja të shkruara në kohën e komunizmit, dhe me shkurtime të bibliografive nuk kryhet e gjithë puna në betejën për jëtëshkrimin e ri? Çka? Është edhe një mjet që mund të jetë më ndikues në vetëdijen e lexuesve se të gjitha të bërat e sipërtheksuara: është DOSJA! Të kesh patur dosjen në kohën e komunizmit do të thotë shumë, tepër shumë. Të kesh patur dosjen atëherë do të thotë të kesh qenë i dyshimtë, i denoncuar, i përndjekur, sepse nuk je çmuar besnik i ideologjisë, i politikës dhe i njëmendësisë komuniste. Por, dosjen nuk mund ta bësh vetë; dhe dosjen nuk mund ta shpallësh vetë: dosjen duhet të ta bëjë tjetërkush dhe dosjen duhet të ta shpall tjetërkush - dikush që ishte dikur, apo që është sot, atje ku bëhen apo ku ruhen dosjet! Mjeshtëria e falsifikimeve doemos duhet të ngrihet në shkallë më të lartë! Dhe këso falsifikimesh në vendet ish-komuniste kanë ngjarë dhe vazhdojnë të ngjasin! Një gjë, ndërkaq, e harrojnë edhe kërkuesit edhe shpallësit e dosjeve: harrojnë se dosje, në kohën e komunizmit, i janë bërë numrit më të madh të krijuesve, kurse krijuesve të talentuar e të popullarizuar pashmangshëm. Dyshimi në robin e në zotin, në të gjithë e në njërin, ishte parimi i të gjitha parimeve atëherë! Në disa vende komuniste, si, fjala vjen, në Jugosllavinë, është dëshmuar se dosje u janë bërë edhe disave nga figurat më të larta politike e shtetërore!
Krijuesit, sidomos krijuesit e shquar, prej pushtetarëve gjithmonë janë shpallur të dyshimtë sepse janë konsideruar jo besnikë apo jo mjaft besnikë ndaj rendit shoqëror dhe ndaj politikës së tyre. Nuk është shumë e çuditshme pse si të dyshimtë, në shumë rast, ata po trajtohen edhe sot.
Por, edhe shkrimtarët e krijuesit e tjerë, që dëshirojnë të kenë pasur dosje, edhe lexuesit që e kanë kujtesën e mirë, kurse kokën për të menduar vetë me të, mund ta dinë se as dosja nuk sjell fitore të sigurtë në betejën për jetëshkrim të ndryshuar, të ri, në kohën e komunizmit. Gjithmonë është e mundshme, që të dhëna për jetën dhe për veprën e të privilegjuarve të komunizmit të jenë ruajtur në dosjet e shkrimtarëve e të krijuesve të tjerë, në arkivat e vetjeve partiake, në kujtimet, në ditarët dhe në shkrimet e tjera të pabotuara të shkrimtarëve, krijuesve e individëve të tjerë.
Kush dhe pse bën betejë për jetëshkrim të ri
Duket e pabesueshme, por, ja, është e vërtetë se betejë për jetëshkrim të ri, të ndryshuar, të dramatizuar, të përmirësuar, në kohën e komunizmit nuk kanë bërë, dhe nuk e bëjnë, viktimat e komunizmit, por të privilegjuarit e tij: nuk kanë bërë Jan Parandovski, Isak Babeli, Boris Pasternaku, Martin Camaj a Kin Dushi dhe nuk bëjnë Haveli, Millan Kundera, Adem Demaçi, Kasëm Trebeshina, Daut Gumeni, Visar Zhiti a Pjetër Arbnori. Jo. Atyre nuk iu duhet jetëshkrim tjetër, jetëshkrim i ri, jetëshkrim i përmirësuar, jetëshkrim tragjik. Jo. Ata dosjet i kanë jetuar! Ata tragjedinë e kanë jetuar! Ata nuk kanë nevojë të flasin për jetën e vet të shkuar: jeta e tyre flet mjaftueshëm për ta. Betejë për jetëshkrim të ri në kohën e komunizmit, për jetëshkrim dramatik, të përmirësuar, të ndryshuar, për jetëshkrim të viktimës, tani, pas përmbysjes së komunizmit, bëjnë sugarët e komunizmit, benjaminët e komunizmit, të çmuarit, të shpërblyerit, të adhuruarit, shumëllojshëm të privilegjuarit, e komunizmit. E kuptueshme! Ata e kanë shfrytëzuar mirë dje komunizmin - pse të mos e shfrytëzojnë sot demokracinë për interesat dhe lavdinë e vet. Përjashtimet janë, mjerisht, shumë të pakta. Vetëm njëri nga të privilegjuarit e komunizmit sovjetik dihet të ketë thënë në fund të jetës: edhe sot nuk kuptoj, dhe kjo më shkakton vuajtje, pse në komunizëm nuk më kanë përndjekur edhe mua siç i kanë përndjekur kolegët e mi!
Beteja për jetëshkrim të ndryshuar komunist dhe historia e letërsisë
Nuk ka dyshim se beteja për jetëshkrim të ri, të ndryshuar në kohën e komunizmit bëhet për të kënaqur lavdidashjen e luftëtarëve që e bëjnë, por shumë më tepër për interesa më sendësore. Dhe, kjo betejë pavarësisht pse dikur përfundon me disfatë, atyre u sjell dobi kur më të vogla e kur më të mëdha: u sjell shpërblime, urdhra, dekorata, medalje, tituj, në raste të caktuara nëpunësi të larta, popullorësi e të mira të tjera. Por, një gjë kurrë nuk mund tua sjellë: ndryshimin e dëshiruar të jetëshkrimit komunist prej të privilegjuarish dhe lartësinë e ëndërruar morale. Përkundrazi: ua sjell zvogëlimin edhe më të dukshëm moral në sytë e të gjithë atyre njerëzve, lexuesve dhe studiuesve të tyre të ardhshëm, të cilët prej shkrimtarëve me të drejtë kërkojnë jo përmbysje, po mbrojtje të vlerave siç janë e vërteta, e drejta, qëndrueshmëria, parimësia, edhe me jetën e tyre. Kjo tregon se me përpjekjet që do ta ndryshojnë, që do ta përmirësojnë jetëshkrimin e tyre të kohës së komunizmit, sugarët e komunizmit në të vërtetë punojnë kundër vetvetes! Dhe, kjo është plotësisht e kuptueshme. Jeta e krijuesit letrar në të cilën nuk lufton krenaria kundër mjerimit, e vërteta kundër gënjeshtrës dhe liria e mendimit kundër servilizmit nuk mund të shikohet si jetë e denjë për nderim. Ajo është jetë që i qet hije të rëndë edhe veprës letrare të vetë krijuesi.
Beteja e disa shkrimtarëve e të krijuesve të tjerë për jetëshkrim të ndryshuar, të përmirësuar, për jetëshkrim viktime në kohën e komunizmit edhe kur ishin sugarë, të privilegjuar të tij, do tu sjellë shumë punë historianëve të ardhshëm të letërsive kombëtare: do tu sjellë shumë punë në studimin e versioneve të veprave të tyre; shumë punë për të saktësuar kohën e shkrimit të disa veprave të tyre; shumë punë për të dalluar çka është e vërtetë e çka është gënjeshtër në kujtimet e në ditarët e tyre; shumë punë për të saktësuar çka është e vërtetë e çka gënjeshtër në jetën e tyre komuniste; shumë punë për të dalluar çka është burimore e çka e falsifikuar në dosjet e tyre. E të tjera të ngjashme.
Puna e historianëve të ardhshëm të letërsisë do të vështirësohet aq shumë në qoftë se në betejën për ndryshimin e jetës komuniste të të privilegjuarve të komunizmit futen familjarë, miq dhe lexues të pafajshëm të tyre.
Puna e historianëve të ardhshëm të letërsisë do të vështirësohet edhe më shumë në qoftë se në betejën për ndryshimin e jetës komuniste të benjaminëve të komunizmit futen media - gazeta dhe televizione.
Por, puna e historianëve të ardhshëm të letërsisë do të vështirësohet posaçërisht shumë në qoftë se në betejën për jetëshkrimin e ri të benjaminëve të komunizmit futen nëpunës të arkivave, në duart e të cilëve janë dosjet e tyre dhe dosjet e shkrimtarëve, krijuesve e qytetarëve të tjerë të kohës së komunizmit: në qoftë se këta nëpunës bëjnë shkurtime, plotësime, retushime në dosjet - ashtu siç ka ngjarë në disa raste në disa vende ish-komuniste! Të shpresojmë se historianët e ardhshëm të letërsisë, ndërkaq, do ti mposhtin këto vështirësi, sepse do të udhëhiqen nga kriteri i së vërtetës dhe i së drejtës e jo nga kriteri i leverdisë apo i popullorësisë - si luftëtarët për jetëshkrimin e ri!
Dhe, puna shkencore, vërtet, shkencore e këtyre historianëve pashmangshëm do të sjellë ndryshime në gjykimet për letërsitë e sotme kombëtare: shkrimtarëve padrejtë të mbiçmuar dhe shkrimtarëve padrejtë të nënçmuar do tu caktohen vendet që, vërtet, u takojnë.
Për të gjitha arsyet e sipërthëna mund të thuhet se është në interesin e shkrimtarëve dhe të krijuesve të tjerë, që bëjnë betejë për jetëshkrim të ndryshuar, të ri, për jetëshkrim viktime në kohën e komunizmit edhe kur ishin të përkëdhelurit e tij, në interesin e letërsisë dhe të studiuesve të saj të ardhshëm, që ti lënë jetëshkrimet e veta komuniste të tilla çfarë ishin në të vërtetë. Le të mendojnë se nëpër jetë të pastër mund të ecin vetëm shenjtorët, kurse shkrimtarët as nuk janë, as nuk duhet të jenë shenjtorë. E komunizmi as shenjtorët si ka lënë pa njolla!
Sa i përket jetëshkrimit tim në kohën e komunizmit, dua të mbetet i tillë çfarë ishte: me hije e me dritë!
Nuk dua të bëhem personazh i proverbit italian: aq i mirë sa nuk vlen asgjë.

----------


## Diabolis

Ramiz Alia është ndjekur nga sigurimi i shtetit

Pëllumb Kulla
Intervistë ekskluzive e zotit D.K. ish -funksionar i lartë i Sigurimit.

I intriguar mjaft nga botimet dhe shtypi i ditëve të fundit, në të cilin personazhe të dorës së parë shpalosin kujtime e dokumente të rëndësishëm, ku shihet qartë se Sigurimi i Shtetit ndiqte njerëz të rëndësishëm të nomenklaturës komuniste, unë arrita të kontaktoj zotin D.K funksionar i lartë i armës së Sigurimit. I thashë se kërkoja një intervistë nga ai për Shekullin. Ai më pa me dyshim nga koka te këmbët për një kohë të gjatë teksa unë ngriva nga frika se do të më kërkonte dokumentin e gazetës, që nuk e kisha. Por ai e pranoi ftesën pa kërkuar shkresurina. Vetëm mu lut që për shkak të detyrës së lartë që pat mbuluar në Sigurim, të mos identifikohej. Gjysmë orën e parë e harxhuam për të caktuar inicialet e tij. Së fundi ramë dakord të quhet D.K., gërma nga të cilat asnjëra nuk bën pjesë në emrin dhe mbiemrin e tij të vërtetë. 
Në fillim më pyeti ai:
D.K. - Përse të intereson kjo temë?
Unë - Më intereson, se pas 15 vjetëve, po na del një tablo tjetër nga çe kishim menduar. Kuptohet që kjo me kalimin e viteve do të thellohet, se vdesin dëshmitarët, por unë desha të provoj a është e saktë që objektivi i vërtetë i Sigurimit nuk kanë qenë të huajt, reaksionarët, por vetë funksionarët e lartë të Partisë, Frontit, Bashkimeve Profesionale. Ne kujtonim si persekutim, internimet, burgimet, pushkatimet, punët e rënda
D.K. - Ke përfytyrim të gabuar. Për cilin të ndjekur do të dish më shumë?
Unë - Për sho Për Ramiz Alinë.
D.K. - Ku e ke hallin? Ku do ta nxjerrësh kollën?
Unë - Nuk kam për të nxjerrë asnjë kollë. Vetëm më vjen mirë që edhe sho.. Ramiz Alia të zerë një vend të nderuar midis të persekutuarve, që janë aq në modë edhe që nderohen aq shumë sot në demokraci. Këtu kam parasysh 11 shoqatat e tyre, letrat me vlerë e plot benefite që nuk i them dot.
D.K. - Qëllimin e paske të mirë. Jam gati të përgjigjem.
Nisa të pyes unë:
Unë - E keni ndjekur Ramiz Alinë?
D.K. - Egërsisht.
Unë - E kish ndjerë ai ndjekjen tuaj?
D.K. - Ne nuk i kishim dhënë shkas që ta kuptonte, por ai e ndjente, si të gjithë.
Unë - Pse të gjithë? Ishin shumë ata që ndiqnit?
D.K. - Me mijëra! Që nga kandidatët e KQ e lart! Ti aty më parë the, burgim e pushkatim Ato nuk janë asgjë para ndjekjes. E di ti, se çdo me thënë të të ndjekin?
Unë - Nuk e di. Po, a i zutë?
D.K.- Jo nuk i zumë, por ndjekja nuk është pak. 
Unë - Sidoqoftë kjo gjë ata nuk i pengoi të kishin funksione, të udhëhiqnin, tu botoheshin të thënat, të jetonin në apartamente luksoze, të pushonin në vila edhe më të mira, të lëviznin me automobilë të shtrenjtë, të bridhnin nëpër Evropë
D.K. - Hiçgjë! Këto ishin hiç para ndjekjes që i bënim ne!
Unë - Ju, përse i ndiqnit? 
D.K. - Sepse ata kishin qëllime që tia lehtësonin jetën popullit. Ata maskarenj ishin gati të jepnin jetën për njerëzit e thjeshtë, për të vuajturit e diktaturës.
Unë - Nuk ju pëlqente juve kjo gjë?!
D.K. - Jo!
Unë - Pse?
D.K. - No coment!
Unë - Më ndjeni që ngul këmbë në këtë pyetje, por në tërë këto kujtime të çmuara që botohen, flitet që këta funksionarë janë ndjekur e persekutuar keq. Por nuk del: nga kush? Me një fjalë, tregohet se këta vuajnë e cfiliten, por në atë teatër të diktaturës tërë personazhet e njohur, janë të mirë, pozitivë. Mungon pala që bën keq.
D.K. - Nuk të mjaftojmë ty, ne, Sigurimi? Sigurimi është personazh i njohur.
Unë - Mirë, po cili? Ju, psh, quheni D.K.
D.K. - A ramë dakord për inicialet?! Apo ta dhjesim intervistën, tani?
Unë - Dakord. Kërkoj ndjesë. Unë desha që gjërat të jenë të qarta deri në fund, se në rast se fillojmë e klithim të tërë për thuprat që na fshikulluan 20-30 vjet më parë, në Shqipëri do bëhet një kakafoni, që nuk do ta marrë vesh i pari të dytin. Ju do tu jepni dëshmi të gjithë këtyre të mëdhenjve?
D.K. - Pse mos do të presim tua japin ato Shoqatat? More ty, çfarë të shqetëson ty vetë? Ti ke ardhur për ndonjë dëshmi persekutimi? 
Unë - Çfarë persekutimi! Unë atëhere nuk kisha lindur akoma. Flas si Shekull!
D.K. - Atëhere do kesh zili ndonjë gazetar.
Unë  Asnjë zili. Ja ta konkretizojmë me gazetarët a shkrimtarët. Po të jetë se nga çanaku i persekutimeve, do të nisin të ushqejnë dhe Dritëronë e Ismailin, siç po mundohen të bëjnë disa, atëhere vaj medet moj Shqipëri!
D.K. - Pse njeh ti ndonjë që është persekutuar më shumë?
Unë - Ja pikërisht se nuk i njoh, aty është belaja! Nuk i njoh për shembull ata qindra studentë, që nuk u lejuan të studiojnë për letërsi! Ja, ata nuk kanë emra! Ata tani nuk njihen dhe del që nuk janë as persekutuar! Nuk kam çthem! Sidoqoftë ju faleminderit, çanaku është i madh Gëzohem që mora vesh, që nga ju paska vojtur edhe sho.. Ramiz Alia!
Dhe e lashë. Ai më ndoqi me sy nga pas me një vështrim dhelpëror edhe më tha:
Eja ndonjë ditë të të tregoj për persekutime edhe më të mëdha!
Unë u intrigova edhe më keq dhe pyeta:
Se mos keni ndjekur dhe Enver Hoxhën!
Ai qeshi dhe e pohoi:
Hajde të ndjekur, që i kemi bërë, hajde! Persekutimin që ka patur Enveri nuk e ka patur njeri, po prit, prit! Më vonë do të dalin!
Unë i shkova edhe një herë për ballë dhe e pyeta:
Po ju, dreqi e mori, ju, kush ju urdhëronte? Kush ju udhëhiqte?
Ai pa përreth sikur kërkonte njerëz të më lidhnin. Unë ia mbatha tatëpjetë shkallëve.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Më fal, D D, kjo intervistë është e bërë nga z. Kulla, si humorist, si gazetar apo si diplomat, se të them të drejtën më duket një shkrim shumë i lehtë... Nëse është e zhvilluar si gazetar, atëherë ato rreshtat e fundit të lënë të dyshosh për një amatorizëm të theksuar. Nejse, këto qenë vetëm përshtypje të para...

----------


## Brari

Degjo Hig..


intervista e  Kulles me  DK.. eshte humor..

Duhet te ndjekesh shtypin qe ta kuptosh..

Shabani qe ka bere Dosjen Kadare..  ka punu  ne  bodrumet e Ramizit.. e natyrisht tani qe eshte drejtor i haurit te arkivit.. ben her mbas here ndonje  zbulim ne arkiv..
Kuptohet qe per cdo zbulim ai do bej dhe komente..e  me qe  Shef ka pas Ramizin.. ku dhe ka marre mesimet e para  ne  lenden e " thuaj Derrit daje e Dajes derr".. ai  do i interpretoje  vitet e Dull Ramizit si te  "cuditshme".. pra qe  e keqja te vinte  nga nuk e pret.. pra  nuk ishte  Biroja ku ramizi ish violin e pare ose e dite .. qe i  bente gjemen.. artisto-shkrimtaro-kengetaro-skulputorave.. por ndonje dobic nga Lapraka apo Lapardhaja.. kurse Biroja vet me ne krye Dullo Ramo Xhelo Hysnine..  ishin si ai  xha Babaxhan ariu i pyllit.. qe  ka  hapur nje zyre ankesash  ne pyll ku  kaproj qengja e lepuj  gjejne mbrojtje nga  kthetrat e iriqeve apo  kermillave e breshkave... me qe  ne biron e pi.llit  jan vete Ariu Uku e Cakalli..

Kohet e fundit shoku Xhelil  tregon se  jo vec kadarja  ndiqej na sigurimi kembe mbas kembe por dhe Dritero agolli.. i kishte pull poste  sigurimsat e ja regjistronin bisedat  por ne Biro vigjelonte Xhaxhi  Ari-amiz.. dhe fet e fet i shpetonte  intelektualet e shquar na Sigurimi fame-keq.. i kadri Fecorrit..

nashti  sdi si do jet puna qe  Qose rexhepi.. i ka ngelur hatri na  kadarja...mundet prej faktit se kadare nuk e ka share me Rugoven.. sic do kish qejf  Qosja e kush nuk shan rugoven..behet armik me qosen..e prite kur ai ti jap dajak..
Para ca kohe  qosja i dha nje far dajaku me shkop  gome mbeshtjell me sfungjer  vet Nanos..po nuk tha se inati i kish hipur  pse Nanua  kish takuar Rugoven..por i ra deres te degjoj penxherja..

sic duket nashti me kte Dosjen Kadare Ketu e Dosjen Demaq ne prishtine.. i ka dale Qoses ose si thot fjala urte Kosovare.. i ka ra shi ne kallamoq te vet.. dhe  ben ate shkrimin..falsifikimet...etj etj..

Ne kete kuader  pra.. dhe  Kullo pellumbi  ben ose sajon nje intervju imagjinare.. me  personin DK.. e jo qellimisht e ka ven D. K.  e eshte ajo qe e ka sjelle  aty me lart  kolegu yne forumist ..i palodhuri  DëDë..

eshte si sporti  pulatika or cun po nuk bere stervitje ta fusin topin per shalesh.. dhe ne politik po nuku lexove gazetat  nuk i merr vesh nga nje here gjerat..

Pse Dulla  i jepte miletit vetem ZP ne koh te tije.. pikerisht qe dhe 50 vjet mbas vdekjes se tije  mileti  te kujtojne se  vetem Zp i di gjerat drejte..

mirpo ai nuk e dinte i ngrati se per se do i hynte ne Pun ZP  pasardhesve te tije.. ai do ket menduar se  dhe 50 vjet mbas meje keta do hapin taraca e do  mbjellin qepe e biroja do ruaj mos vjedhin.. mirpo  duallen me kopila keta.. 
e perdorin  Zp-ne  e shabanat  jo per qep e taraca  por per  te vajtur vet ne Dubaj e mileti  m.ut te haj..

dolla pak nga tema..nejse.. por keshtu jan gjerat.. goditje me spond i themi ne na berati ketyre gjerave...

lol

----------


## Diabolis

Ka ndodhur qe si per Qosen, si per Kullen, te jem shprehur kunder neper forume, per te parin lidhur me mbeshtetjen qe i ka dhene ishpresidentit Mejdani, per te dytin ne lidhje me historite e mergimtareve shqiptare te amerikes, e te mos ndroj mendim.
Nuk me intereson dhe se sa ata kane arritur, njeri me gjuhen akademike (pa permendur emra) dhe tjetri me gjuhen e humorit (duke bere dhe Enverin te persekutuar) te tregojne farsen e fresket qe po ju serviret shqiptareve. Kjo teme eshte e hapur.

Nuk mendoj se ka me naive te interesuar per te mesuar se c'ka ne anen e erret te Henes. Edhe e ndritshmja qe e sheh gjithkush, e merr ndricimin nga dielli i partise.

----------


## Diabolis

Dritë - hijet në jetën e shkrimtarëve, të shqiptarëve

Sadik Bejko

Shkrimi i fundit i prof. Rexhep Qoses Koha e fallsifikimeve në esencë ngrinte problemin e jetës së fshehtë të shkrimtarit. Them në esencë, se për atë që ka ditare, ka libra që botohen me ndërrime të datave  janë shkruar tani, por hidhen shumë mbrapa në kohë, për qëllime të tjera - për këto profesori dhe ata me një kulturë të mirë filologjike e dinë se kanë ndodhur dhe do të ndodhin, por dinë edhe atë se, me kohë, të vërtetat janë zbuluar.
Jeta publike e shkrimtarit
Shkrimtari ka një jetë publike që qëndron te vepra e tij e botuar dhe që gjendet në bibliotekat e në duart e njerëzve që i kanë blerë e ruajtur në shtëpitë e tyre këto vepra. E modifikon a po jo këtë vepër sa është gjallë shkrimtari, kjo, në fund të fundit, është punë e tij. Ashtu siç është punë e studiuesëve të letërsisë që të gjykojnë për të gjithë variantet e punës së tij, pavarësisht nga shkrimtari. Kjo do të thotë se vepra e botuar apo e ribotuar bën jetën e vet te lexuesi e më gjerë. 
Sot në Shqipëri, shumë shkrimtarë në botimet e pas 90-tës nuk i kanë përfshirë më në librat e tyre përmbledhës poemat dhe vjershat që ishin për diktaturën a diktatorin, për luftën e klasave a për revolucionin. Ashtu si ka dhe shkrimtarë si Ismail Kadare që veprat e tij në prozë Dimrin dhe Koncertin nuk i ka fshehur, i ka ribotuar prapë këtu e në botë pa asnjë ndryshim. 
Letërsia dokumentare 
Ajo çfarë boton një shkrimtar tej krijimtarisë së tij, dokumente, letra, kujtime, ditare, të gjitha këto, përgjithësisht, janë në të mirë e jo në të keqe të tij e të letërsisë. Ato i nënshtrohen gjykimit kritik e mund të vlejnë, po mund dhe të mos ngrenë asgjë në kandar, nuk i shtojnë gjë personalitetit të krijuesit. Dihet se me çfarë gjykimi kritik e me çfarë rezerve i marrin historianët ato. Veç në një libër aq të pasur me kujtime si Retë dhe gurët i Petro Markos nuk mund të mos ndalesh. 
A bëhen këto kujtime, ditare etj. se personalitetet a shkrimtarët duan lavdi? Po, edhe për këtë. Ata kanë të drejtë të synojnë çfarë të duan, edhe lavdinë le ta kërkojnë. Pse të mos ta duan? Është punë tjetër se si gjykohet sot a nesër një shkrimtar, çlavdi të përkohshme rrëzon koha dhe, ndonjëherë, çtë tjera që nuk ta pret mendja, lartëson ajo. Ne i dimë se kush janë ata shkrimtarë në Tiranë që me një shaka të ligë të thonë vdiqëm për një çikë burg, aman na jepni pak burg a internim, që ulërijnë në tavolina se nuk heqin asgjë nga vepra e tyre, por që nuk i botojnë më poemat e tyre gjëmuese për revolucionin e, në vend të tyre, të nesërmen të japin një libër me kujtime, a një libër për një të afërmin a gjakun e tyre, të cilin e kishin mohuar. Mirë, le ti bëjnë, se edhe kështu zbulojnë atë pjesë të personalitetit, që sua dinim. Ne i shohim se si ish-kryepropaganduesit e zyrave më të larta të diktaturës botojnë intervista e kujtime dhe e vënë veten në rolin e mbrojtësit e të dashamirit të letërsisë e të artit. Në këto që thamë, përgjithësisht, unë jam gati në një mendje me profesorin. Vetëm se duhet vënë gishti në plagë, të thuhet kush fallsifikon.
Jeta e fshehtë e shkrimtarit
Të vijmë te ajo që me të vërtetë quhet jeta e fshehtë e shkrimtarit. Në Perëndim kjo pjesë e panjohur e jetës ka të bëjë me lidhjet e fshehta dashurore, me jetën seksuale, a me shfaqje të tjera të turpshme, por dhe me sëmundje të rënda fizike që shkrimtari ka arritur ti mbajë të mbuluara nga opinioni. Qoftë për sensacion, qoftë për atë që, duke u nisur nga jeta e shkrimtarit, shpjegojmë më mirë veprën e tij, kjo jetesë e fshehtë gjurmohet dhe disi del në shesh. Në jetën e shkrimtarëve Lindorë, pjesa e fshehtë ka të bëjë me dosjet shtetërore a policore që nxjerrin lidhjet panjohura të këtyre shkrimtarëve me diktaturën. Në këto dosje ka dokumente që flasin për përndjekjen e shtetit ndaj shkrimtarëve, por ka dhe dokumente që shkrimtarët kanë përndjekur shkrimtarët. Këto ditë një prozator (A) më fliste për një mikun e tij prozator (B) që në fund të viteve 80, sipas procesverbalit të mbledhjes së partisë në Lidhje, kishte kërkuar arrestimin e tij. Ky mik, prozatori (B) ka pasur dhe ka një jetë të pasur politike që nga 90-ta e deri më sot. Ndërsa ai prozatori (A) që duhej arrestuar, ka mbetur pa punë.
Të qeverisur nga hijet 
Profesori pranon që komunizmi edhe shënjtorëve u ngjiste njolla dhe se veten e tij për kohën e komunizmit e do ashtu siç ka qenë: me dritë dhe me hije. Kjo e nderon profesorin, por këtu tek ne pas fjalës hije mund të fshihen, jo njolla bloze, por njolla gjaku. Këtu tek ne ata me hije janë të lidhur ngushtë me njëri-tjetrin dhe hijet vazhdojnë të na qeverisin. Me fallsifikimin e jetshkrimeve haptas dhe me mbrojtjen e mbajtjen të vulosur të pjesës së tyre të fshehur, ata forcojnë pozitat në shoqëri dhe nxisin shkatërrimin e mëtejshëm shpirtëror të shoqërisë. Shkatërrimi shpirtëror dhe amoraliteti të duket se janë bërë ligj shoqëror këtu tek ne. Politika jonë e mbështetur mbi këtë shtrat hijesh e ka pasur të lehtë që të mbijetojë e të jetë gjithmonë e më e ndotur, gjithmonë e më e pashpresë. Një shoqëri e tillë si kjo jona, qoftë dhe me dhimbje, duhet të bëjë një operacion për pastrimin e shëndetin e saj. E këtu vjen ajo që tek ne të gjithë po i shmangen: hapja e dosjeve. Kjo është më e mirë se botimi i kujtimeve a i veprave të fallsifikuara.
Si ti shmangim fallsifikimet
Këto dosje duhet të hapen e të botohen se ka njërëz që, dhe pa qenë shënjtorë, nuk janë përfshirë në atë lojën me hijet. Të hapen se në atë zonën e mbajtur mënjanë, të kyçur, është një histori shumë më e errët e shumë më kriminale se sa hijet. Ky lëmsh errësire dhe krimi duhet të shpështillet. Duhet të shpëtojmë prej tij e prej fallsifikimit të tij. Dhe kjo jo vetëm për ata njerëz që asnjëherë nuk i kanë kallëzuar shokët, miqtë dhe asnjeri tjetër në polici, në parti, a kudoqoftë, por për të gjithë ne. Për ata që të keqen dhe errësirën gjithmonë duhet ti demaskojmë e ti dënojmë. 
Këtu tek ne ka një pjesë të moshuarish që kanë qenë larg nga hijet, po ka dhe një rini 25- e-30-vjeçarësh që nuk kanë pse të qeverisen më nga hijet. Sipas Oruellit, qëllimi i një diktature, edhe kur rrëzohet, është që të mbetet në fuqi, me brezin e dytë dhe të tretë të atyre që u rrëzuan. Kjo në Shqipëri ka ndodhur. Ndaj këtu, për të denoncuar të keqen në themel, duhet zëri i njerëzve me peshë në opinion.
Por profesori, duke iu përmbajtur planit moral, duke mbetur në një ton ankimtar për sa po ndodh dhe duke u shlyer për vete përpara të tjerëve, në atë që do të mbetet ashtu siç ka qenë, nuk jep një përgjigje a zgjidhje të vlefshme edhe për të tjerët e për gjendjen në tërësi. Për më tepër lë të kuptohet se dosjet mund të fallsifikohen. Për çlloj dokumentesh të fallsifikuara është fjala? Kur tek ne ilegalisht janë botuar dokumente, asnjë i fajësuar nuk i ka mohuar ato. Kur doli dosja për Kadarenë, asnjë nuk doli të mohojë vërtetësinë e dokumentit. Kur arkivat hapen, kur një dosje hapet, çdo studiues mund ta verifikojë vërtetësinë e dokumentit, por dhe fallsifikimin kur nuk ishin të hapura. 
Vetëm këtë profesori të mos e kish thënë. Kjo shton edhe më tej turbullirën mbi këtë çështje kaq gjatë e gjatë të diskutuar.

----------


## Diabolis

Kadare: Mbyllja e arkivave të fshehta, ndotje e rëndë morale


Shekulli

TIRANE - Shkrimtari Ismail Kadare është shprehur dje se moshapja e dosjeve të Sigurimit të Shtetit përbën një ndotje të rëndë morale për shoqërinë shqiptare. Kadare ka polemizuar edhe me akademikun Rexhep Qosja për shkrimin e tij "Koha e falsifikimeve". 

Pyetje: Kohë më parë keni ngritur problemin se prania e gjerë në shtyp e ish-nomenklaturës komuniste tregon prirje për rikthimin e saj. I përmbaheni ende këtij mendimi?
Pergjigje: Po, i përmbahem. Eshtë e njohur thënia "historinë e shkruajnë fitimtarët". Duke u perpjekur te uzurpojne faqet e shtypit shqiptar, sundimtare komuniste te djeshem, ish-kuadro te larta te partise, ish-ministra, ish-anetare te Komitetit Qendror, ish-hetues, ixh-xhelate, ish-gra xhelatesh, etj., etj, perpiqen të japin idene se po kthehen ne pushtet. Ose vertet kujtojne se, nderkaq, jane kthyer. Dhe, si te tille, si fitimtare, po shperndajne medalje ose mallkime. Ashtu si dikur. Ky eshte nje turp per Shqiperine e sotme demokratike. Por, para se te jete turp, eshte shqetesim. Stalinistet shqiptare jane inkurajuar. Ky inkurajim e ka shkakun ne mosdenimin e krimeve te tyre.
Kur nje diktature rrezohet, rrezimi i vertete i saj eshte kur i denohen krimet. Mosdenimi eshte nje marreveshje e heshtur me te. Mosdenimi, perveç te keqijave te tjera, i jep tiranise se rrezuar shpresen e ringjalljes.
Denimi i krimeve te nje epoke nuk behet aspak per te shtuar shqetesimet, qe edhe ashtu jane te shumta ne kete vend. Ajo behet per te kunderten: per t'iu dhene fund spekulimeve, çoroditjes, mashtrimit, mjegulles se
qellimshme, qe po e trondit dhe do vazhdoje ta trondise perhere e me teper boten shqiptare. Ky proces eshte i dhimbshem, por i shendetshem, ashtu si nje kirurgji e domosdoshme. Nismetare ose perkrahese e ketij procesi duhej te ishte, ne radhe te pare, e djathta shqiptare.
Sa me gjakftohtesisht te behet ky denim, aq me i vertete do te jete. Pa pasione e revansh, pa nerva e britma, por me maturi dhe, kryesorja, me synimin e madh që t'i sherbeje jetes sone dhe jo çthurjes sone.

Pyetje: Në Shqipëri vlon kohët e fundit diskutimi për hapjen ose jo të arkivave të fshehta, përfshi dosjet e shkrimtarëve e të politikanëve. Ju keni qenë gjithmonë "pro" kësaj. Diçka më shumë, ju lutem.

Pergjigje: Diskutimi per hapjen ose jo te dosjeve e te arkivave te fshehta nxori ne shesh nje problem dramatik. Nje pjese e ndjeshme e shkrimtareve, publicisteve, politikaneve, deputeteve ishin kundër hapjes. Nuk do shume filozofi per te kuptuar se sa ndotje te rende morale tregon ky fakt.
E keqja s'eshte vetem kjo. Jo vetem qe ky zhgan u shpreh kundër asaj qe eshte thelbi i nje demokracie, transparences, por, me agresivitet u sul kunder atyre qe e kerkuan kete transparence. Shkurt, zhgani i stalinistave po perpiqet te krijoje nje terror te vertete psiqik, ashtu si dikur.
U krijua keshtu gjendja me paradoksale ne nje vend demokratik: Njerezit qe kerkojne hapjen e arkivave sulmohen.
Per te kryer kete sulm te turpshem, stalinistet shqiptare te sotem perdorin gjithfare sherbetoresh: gazetare ose politikane te korruptuar, letrare ish-spiune ose bij spiunesh, amatore te internetit, etj. Kjo dhune
verbale kerkon te paralizoje çdo perpjekje per zbulimin e tmerreve ende te pazbuluara te regjimit qe shkoi.
E keqja me e madhe e kesaj dhune eshte se ajo e shkurajon çdo prirje per shendoshje morale, aq te nevojshme sot per kombin shqiptar. Terthorazi kjo dhune shpall nenshtrimin perpara genjeshtres dhe heshtjen plot turp perpara saj. Ajo eshte fatale, sidomos per brezat e rinj.

Pyetje: Pavarësisht se keni qenë i kursyer për të dhënë mendim për librin e drejtorit të Arkivave, Shaban Sinani, "Një dosje për Kadarenë", ju jeni personazh i këtij libri dhe diçka keni për të thënë.

Pergjigje: Eshte thene disa here se kjo dosje e botuar eshte "vetem purgatori". Mendoj se ajo eshte me pak se purgator. Ajo eshte e matur dhe ende nuk ka nxjerre menxyrat e medha.
E, megjithate, ashtu siç eshte, ajo ka me shume se nje vit qe po trazon jeten morale shqiptare. Nuk eshte vetem nje pune shkrimtaresh kjo dosje. Eshte thene edhe me pare se historia e nje Lidhje Shkrimtaresh e nje vendi komunist eshte nje minihistori e diktatures. Ne kete dosje do te gjeni zyrat dhe institucionet me te rendesishme te regjimit, emrat e nje pjese te Byrose Politike, te Komitetit Qendror, duke perfshire edhe gruan e diktatorit. Pa folur pastaj per emra shkrimtaresh te njohur. Pa folur per emrat apo inicialet e denonciatoreve. Pa folur per informacionin e sakte qe jep se si punonin veglat e atij mekanizmi te frikshem, qe kontrollonte letersine dhe artet. Ky liber nuk eshte ndonje favor që me behet mua personalisht, siç duan te thone disa. Ai nuk mbyll asnje rruge. Perkundrazi, ai hap rrugen per te gjithe. Eshte tjeter pune ne qofte se disa e duan kete hapje e disa jo.

Pyetje: Keni shfaqur pakënaqësinë tuaj për djegien ose zhdukjen e arkivave të Lidhjes.

Pergjigje: Kjo zhdukje eshte me se e habitshme. Une nuk di tjeter institucion ne Shqiperi qe t'i jene djegur arkivat. Edhe ne kohet e erreta te otomanizmit arkivat nuk digjeshin. Tre kryetaret e Lidhjes pas 1973 nuk japin asnje shpjegim se si ka ndodhur kjo.
Historia e letersise shqipe nuk mund te krijohet me mllefe apo thashetheme. Arkivat e Lidhjes ishin nje deshmi e dores se pare. Ne to do te gjendej nje pjese e drames qe kane hequr shkrimtaret dhe artistet shqiptare. Denimet e tyre, kercenimet, ndalimet, denoncimet. Qe nga romani "Tuneli" i Dhimiter Xhuvanit, te novelat e Koço Kostes apo shfaqjet teatrale te Minush Jeros e te Mihal Luarasit, apo pikturat e Maks Velos e te Edi Hiles, apo rrebeshi i Festivalit 11, etj., etj.
Ata qe zhduken ose dogjen keto arkiva do te donin natyrisht te digjnin çdo dokument tjeter. Ne fund te fundit, tani qe ulerijne kunder hapjes se dokumenteve qe, fatmiresisht, kane shpetuar, ata identifikohen vete me zjarrvenesit.

Pyetje: Në këtë polemikë është futur tani së fundi dhe akademiku nga Kosova, Rexhep Qosja. Ç'mendoni për shkrimin e tij?

Pergjigje: Eshte e vertete se ne polemike eshte futur edhe akademiku qe permendni ju. Pershtypja ime eshte se me shume se per te ndihmuar te verteten, ai, me sa duket, ka dashur t'u vije ne ndihme ca miqve me te cilet ka lidhje te ngushta, pikerisht atyre qe hapja e arkivave i ka vene ne pozita aspak te lakmueshme.
Ne nje artikull te gjate e te turbullt per shkrimtaret qe retushojne veprat dhe falsifikojne biografite, mendoj se kerkon te heqe vemendjen nga thelbi i çeshtjes: te hapen ose jo arkivat. Se fundi, me aq sa kuptohet nga
teksti, eshte kunder hapjes.
Lidhur me retushet, edhe pa qene akademik dihet qe veprat e shkrimtareve jane te botuara dhe mjafton nje krahasim i tekstit nga nje botim te tjetri, per te gjetur ndryshimet per mire ose per keq. Keshtu qe ky problem, ne menyren si shtrohet, eshte i paqene. Persa u perket biografive te shkrimtareve, çeshtja eshte edhe me e thjeshte. Siç eshte thene ne nje shkrim te S.Bejkos botuar tek ju, biografia e pare e çdo shkrimtari eshte vepra e tij. Biografija tjeter, e mirefillta, perbehet nga dy pjese: ajo qe e dime te gjithe, dhe tjetra, qe mund te mos e dime. Kjo biografi e paditur, ne boten e lire demokratike perbehet nga intimitetet e shkrimtarit. Ne boten diktatoriale intimiteteve u shtohet nje element baze: ka qene apo jo shkrimtari bashkepunetor i policise se fshehte. Ka denoncuar ose jo shoket e vet edhe pa qene i tille. Pikerisht ajo per te cilen ka plasur sherri ne Shqiperi.
Akademiku, qe me urtesine e tij ka hyre per te sqaruar kinse punet, pasi leshon bé e rrufe kunder falsifikimit te biografive, praktikisht del kunder hapjes se arkivave.
Do te isha shume kureshtar te dija se çfare menyre tjeter propozon akademiku per te dalluar nje biografi te sakte nga nje biografi e rreme.

Pyetje: Zoti Rexhep Qosja flet edhe për mundësinë e falsifikimit të vetë dokumenteve arkivale. Si edhe për veprat, për kujtimet dhe ditaret qe shkruhen tani dhe u vihet nje date e vjeter.

Pergjigje: Po e nis me kete te fundit. Problemi qe ngrihet eshte i vertete. Ka njerez qe e kane bere, madje vazhdojne ta bejne kete gje. Por ky eshte problemi, (me sakte turpi) i tyre. Me mjetet moderne te sotme te verifikimit, jo nje doreshkrimi te tere nuk i nderrohet dot data, por as disa rreshtave. Lidhur me falsifikimin e dokumenteve arkivale (konkretisht per drejtorin Shaban Sinani, qe akuzohet terthorazi), asnje nga keto dokumente deri me sot nuk eshte kundershtuar. Perkundrazi, nje nga personazhet e rendesishem te kesaj dosjeje, zoti Anastas Kondo, me nje kurajo qytetare qe eshte per t'u çmuar, deklaroi ne shtyp te verteten per ato dokumente qe kane lidhje me te. Te tjeret do te benin mire te ndiqnin shembullin e tij.
Prandaj, mendoj, se shqetesimi i akademikut edhe per kete çeshtje te fundit eshte i ngutur.

Pyetje: Çfarë përfundimi mund të pritet nga një aksion i tillë purifikimi, nëse do ta quanim kështu?

Pergjigje: Ky sulm kunder moralitetit ne Shqiperi, ky kthim kokeposhte i gjerave, thene ne menyren me te thjeshte: kjo marrje ne mbrojtje e se keqes dhe goditja e njerezve, qe e kane pesuar prej saj eshte nje shenje
deshperuese. Kjo lidhet me korrupsionin total. Korrupsioni ka disa faza zhvillimi. Ne krye lulezon, pastaj behet zoterues, pastaj merr trajtat e normes morale, se fundi, dhe kjo eshte kulmi i zezones, hymnizohet.
Ne qofte se Shqiperia nuk do ta veje ne gjunje korrupsionin, ajo do te vihet ne gjunje prej tij. Korrupsioni dhe bjerrja morale kur behen sunduese, jane me te keqija se pushtimi ushtarak. Ky i fundit, zakonisht, eshte i pzerkohshem, kurse çizmja e korrupsionit eshte e gjate, teper e gjate. Shqiperia eshte seriozisht e rrezikuar sot. Çeshtja e arkivave te fshehta, per njerezit e kultures dhe te politikes eshte vetem nje pjese e kesaj te
keqeje te madhe. Por ajo ben pjese ne thelbin e dukurise. Ajo eshte nje test kuptimplote.

----------


## Diabolis

Do dërgoj një letër të hapur për të sqaruar të vërtetën

Zenepe Luka 


Për sqarimin e problemeve që ngre Ismail Kadare, së shpejti do tu drejtohem të
gjitha mediave me një letër të hapur. Kështu u shpreh dje në një intervistë
ekskluzive akademiku Rexhep Qosja, i cili i ka pritur me qetësi deklarimet e
Kadaresë në intervistën e botuar të dielën. 
Gjithashtu, me urtësinë që e karakterizon Rexhep Qosja shprehet: Nuk dëshiroja
të ndodhte kjo përplasje, por gjithçka do të marrë udhë së shpejti. Në këtë
kontekst Qosja ka paralajmëruar së shpejti një ballafaqim nëpërmjet shtypit. 
Si do tu përgjigjeshit akuzave të Kadaresë që janë botuar pardje? 
Po përgatis një letër me argumentet e duhura që do ta botoj së shpejti në
shtypin shqiptar, që do të bëjë të mundur edhe sqarimin e shkrimtarit Ismail
Kadare. Për momentin do të hesht për akuzat që ngrihen, por ajo që dua të
saktësoj është se mendimet e shkrimtarit të njohur janë mbështetur në një
shkrimin tim të botuar më 24 e 25 janar të vitit të kaluar tek gazeta Epoka e
Re në Kosovë dhe që është përfshirë në librin e sapodalë nga shtypi Demokracia
e shpërdorur, botuar nga shtëpia botuese Toena. Paraprakisht mund të them se
Kadareja ka gabuar në përshtypjet e publikuara në intervistën në fjalë dhe unë
shpejt do të kundërpërgjigjem me argumentet e mia. Nuk e dëshiroja të ndodhte
kjo, sidoqoftë, gjithçka do të marrë udhë. Unë vlerësoj korrekt një shkrim të
Sadik Bejkos, ndërsa për intervistën e Kadaresë, për pjesën që lidhet me mua,
kam rezervat e mia, që shpejt do ti bëj publike bashkë me argumentet.
Cilat janë marrëdhëniet tuaja me Ismail Kadarenë?
Shumë të mira, kemi shkuar e ardhur tek njëri-tjetri, respektojmë dhe vlerësojmë
krijimtarinë e njëri-tjetrit dhe nuk ka pasur, besoj se ende nuk ka vend për
keqkuptime. Gjithçka ka nisur nga një shkrim që unë e kam, botuar te gazeta
Epoka e re në Kosovë. 
Çdo të ndodhë më tej në marrëdhëniet tuaja?
Gjithsesi, jam i prirur për të sheshuar keqkuptimet dhe për të bindur lexuesin
tek e vërteta. Se sa të sakta janë këto pak rreshta që ju thashë, mund ti
vërtetoni në një kontakt me botuesin e shtëpisë botuese Toena, Fatmir Toçin. 
Si do të veproni për sqarimin e opinionit publik?
E thashë edhe më lart: unë do tu drejtohem këto ditë me një letër të hapur të
gjitha mediave, ku do të jap sqarimin tim objektiv për ato që ngre Kadareja në
shkrimin e djeshëm.

----------


## Brari

Kupola ka kurdisur  Xhepin e zejnepin..

por c'e lidh Xhepin me zejnepin..
e lidh ajo se ben bashk gazepin
ne Vlor 97.. kur shemben shtetin
me zan luiz  zabit  gjinush grepin
kur kanibalet  gjakosen dhe detin

----------


## Diabolis

Kadare e Qose të ulin penat


FATMIR TOÇI
Kam lexuar intervistën e shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare, botuar në gazetën Shekulli të datës 13 mars 2005, të titulluar: Mbyllja e arkivave të fshehta, ndotje e rëndë morale dhe mendova se është e nevojshme të bëj një saktësim të rëndësishëm për të shmangur ndonjë keqkuptim apo keqinterpretim të shkrimit të Profesor Rexhep Qosjes Koha e falsifikimeve, botuar në të njëjtën gazetë disa ditë më parë. Shkrimi Koha e falsifikimeve e prof. Qosjes nuk ka të bëjë aspak me librin e Shaban Sinanit Një dosje për Kadarenë, dhe as me personin e Kadaresë, siç aludohet apo shprehet hapur në intervistën e mësipërme. Shkrimi i prof. Qosjes është botuar para më shumë se një viti (në janar 2004) në gazetën Epoka e Re, e cila del çdo ditë në Prishtinë dhe më pas është përfshirë në përmbledhjen me shkrime publicistike Demokracia e shpërdorur (Nëntitull: Shqyrtim kritik mbi gjendjen e demokracisë në shoqërinë shqiptare), botuar nga Toena para se të dilte në qarkullim libri i Sh. Sinanit për dosjen e Kadaresë. Përmbledhjen me shkrime publicistike autori e ka dorëzuar në shtëpinë botuese që në muajin shtator 2004, me qëllimin që ai të shihte dritën e botimit me rastin e organizimit të Panairit të Librit në Tiranë (3  8 nëntor 2004), ku ishte i ftuar edhe autori. Por, për arsye teknike, libri nuk u bë gati për shtyp dhe nuk u arrit që të dilte në ditët e panairit të librit. Për këtë arsye edhe profesori e shtyu për më vonë ardhjen e tij në Shqipëri. Libri u fut në shtyp në mesin e nëntorit 2004 dhe doli nga shtypi ditët e para të janarit 2004, domethënë para daljes në qarkullim të librit për Kadarenë të Shaban Sinanit.
Pse gjithë ky shpjegim i gjatë i botuesit? Duke e përjetuar si një shqetësim intelektual, që lidhet me punën time, një keqkuptim të mundshëm midis dy prej emrave më të njohur të letërsisë bashkëkohore shqiptare, Ismail Kadaresë e Rexhep Qosjes, e ndiej për detyrë të ritheksoj se shkrimi i profesor Qosjes është një shkrim problematik përgjithësues, i shkruar mbi një vit më parë se të dilte në qarkullim libri Një dosje për Kadarenë i Sh.Sinanit, dhe si i tillë nuk mund të aludojë për një vepër që nuk ishte shkruar ende. Shkrimi i Qosjes godet një fenomen apo mani të shëmtuar të një pjese të atyre që merren me shkrime: përpjekjet dhe tendencën për ta paraqitur ndryshe të kaluarën e tyre krijuese; ndërsa libri publicistik Demokracia e shpërdorur është një kontribut i jashtëzakonshëm i autorit për ta parë realisht dhe nga një këndvështrim kritik gjendjen e demokracisë shqiptare të këtyre 10  15 vjetëve të fundit. Libri, që rrok një tematikë shumë të gjerë, merret më shumë me problemet dhe analizën e politikës shqiptare, por nuk mund të linte pa analizuar dhe fatin e qëndrimet e intelektualëve dhe krijuesve në shoqërinë e sotme. Çdo qasje apo aludim për librin me siguri që është fare rastësi, por unë nuk mund të shprehem më gjatë në lidhje me këtë çështje, pasi librin e z. Sinani nuk e kam lexuar ende. 
Duke shpresuar se po ndihmoj sadopak në zbardhjen e së vërtetës për keqkuptimin në fjalë, do të dëshiroja dhe u drejtohem miqësisht shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare dhe studiuesit Rexhep Qosja, dy nga figurat më të njohura dhe të respektuara të letërsisë së sotme shqipe, të cilët edhe unë i adhuroj pa masë, që të ulin penat dhe të japin shembullin e urtësisë e mençurisë në shoqërinë e sotme shqiptare, duke e kapërcyer këtë keqkuptim, edhe për hir të respektit e miqësisë që ka karakterizuar në vazhdimësi marrëdhëniet midis tyre.

----------


## Diabolis

Të hapen dosjet apo jo?

*Bashkim Kopliku *

Të hapen apo të mos hap en dosjet? Në këtë diskutim u përfshinë kohët e fundit edhe njerëz të majave të letrave shqiptare, nga brenda Shqipërisë e nga Kosova. I respektoj të dy të mëdhenjtë, dhe më duket se kanë të drejtë të dy, nga pikëvështrimet e tyre të ndryshme. Por do të rreshtoj disa mendime, që nuk puthiten krejtësisht me ta: as me atë që është kushëri i imi nga nëna (nëna ime ka qenë gjirokastrite) dhe as me atë që është kushëri i imi nga baba (baba im ka qenë shkodran, e Shkodra ka qenë kryeqendra e malsive, që sot janë në Mal të Zi ...dhe në Kosovë); pra nuk kam veç dashamirësi për këta shqiptarë të mëdhenj.Dosje ka pasur qoftë nga ato më të zezat, që ishin ato të Komiteteve të Partisë komuniste, qofshin nga ato të zezat e levave të Partisë: Sigurimi, Policia kriminale, Fronti Demokratik, Bashkimet Profesionale, dhe institucione të tjera, pa fund të makinës shtypse komuniste. Në këto dosje, në shumë raste janë fiksuar një pjesë e poshtërsive të vërteta të shqiptarëve. Në disa prej tyre, janë vendosur bomba poshtërsie me veprim të mëvonshëm: bomba të destinuara për të plasur kur të hapet dosja. E këto bomba, që plasin në të ardhmen janë sajimet e komunizmit, që edhe pas vdekjes të vazhdojë goditja e armiqve të tij, shqiptarëve. Sidoqoftë, qofshin me të vërteta apo qofshin me makinacione dashakeqëse, produkti i frytshëm, që kërkohet nga hapja e tyre është informacioni mbi bëmat, para vitit 1990, të individëve që jetojnë sot.
Po a i duhet shumicës së shqiptarëve ky produkt: informacioni mbi ngjarjet e periudhës së komunizmit?! Fatkeqësisht, më rezulton se ky produkt nuk i duhet shumicës tonë. Ne kemi me bollëk nga ky produkt, e kemi sheshit, pa pagesë dhe nuk e marrim, nuk e përdorim fare. Përse u dashka të shpenzojmë që të kemi edhe më nga një produkt që në fakt nuk ka përdorim?! Po shpjegohem më shkoqur, duke ju dhënë tre shembuj, që nuk përfaqësojnë raste të rralla e të izoluara.
I pari: Sekretari i parë i PPSH-së, i rrethit D, dihej se kishte qenë besnik i Enverit deri në vdekjen e tij, që ngjau në një kohë të afërt me vdekjen e vetë Enverit. Pra produkti ishte (ishte informacioni mbi bëmat e tij para vitit 1990), por nuk u respektua fare, nuk u përdor: shoqata që mbanë emrin e qytetit D, dhe Bashkia e qytetit D, sot, në shekullin e XXI i dha titullin e qytetarit të nderit të D, pikërisht një shokut të devotshëm të armëve të Enverit.
I dyti: Spiuni i Sigurimit të Shtetit, K, mburret me veptimtarinë e tij. Pra produkti është në dispozicion. K-së i janë hapur faqet e ekranet e masmediave shqiptare, që ti nxijë sa të dojë, e ti ndotë e çjerrë ekranet dhe altoparlantët e shqiptarëve si të dojë, me tregimet e tij për thyerjet e çdo lloj ligji të botës perëndimore, gjatë aktivitetit të tij në mbrojtje të tiranisë komuniste. Pra shihet qartë se nuk është tek ne nevoja e produktit.
I treti: Ish-kryetari i Frontit Demokratik, Q, njihet nga të gjithë: të gjithë e dinë se ai pyetej kur internoheshin, kur bëheshin politikat lësho-shtrëngo të partisë ndaj armikut të klasës dhe dihet se ai është shkaktari, së paku me siguri bashkëfajtori i padiskutueshëm i internimeve, vrasjeve, e sa e sa poshtërsive të komunizmit shqiptar. Zoti Q është drejtori i drejtorisë P në ministrinë X. Pra produkti është në dispozicion, por pakkush e përdorpërse na duhet të lodhemi për më shumë nga ky produkt?!
Është absurde të shpenzojmë, të përpiqemi për të hedhur në treg një produkt, që nuk i intereson njeriu. A mos na intereson thjesht zhurma që bëhet për të?! Në vende të tjera, në shoqëri të tjera janë marrë vërtetë me hapjen e dosjeve, por ata popuj vërtetë e kanë dashur, kanë qenë të interesuar për produktinne jo. Në vijim një shembull nga jo shqiptarët.
Duke lexuar librin interesant Mendimi politik gjatë shekullit të XX (të Chantal Millon-Delsol), thashë të bëj një përpjekje për të gjetur librin e Hitlerit Mein Kampf (Mein Kampf, Lufta ime). Një miku im u interesua në disa librari në Gjermani, dhe kudo mori përgjigjen: Ky libër ndalohet të shitet sepse paraqet rrezik për Gjermaninë. 
Nuk dua të jap klasifikimin tim se kush i ka bërë më keq, nazimi Gjermanisë, apo komunizmi Shqipërisë; po ia lë lexuesit ti klasifikojë sipas dëshirës së tij. Por një gjë është e sigurt: edhe nazizmi, edhe komunizmi, qenë sëmundje të tmerrshme të vendeve që vuajtën nga to. Por krahasoni qëndrimin gjerman, me qëndrimin tonë. Ndryshojnë si nata me ditën: ne u japim tituj nderi nazistëve tanë, ne u botojmë paçavuret, ne i vemë në poste publike tanët, kurse ata, gjermanët ...!
Përderisa ne shqiptarët nuk kemi interes për produktet e hapjes së dosjeve të komunizmit, së paku të mos bëhemi hipokritë duke shpenzuar kohë me diskutimet të hapen apo mos të hapen dosjet.

*Autori ka qenë ministër i Brendshëm, kur dosjet e Sigurimit i kishte akoma kjo ministri

----------


## Diabolis

Spiunët, dosjet - tema tërheqëse!


Pëllumb Kulla

Po e ndjek këtë debat të shumëtjerrur mbi hapjen e jo të dosjeve, duke u munduar të kuptoj, se ku vallë e ka qëllimin kjo lëvizje e re e të pavdekshmit Sigurim të Shtetit?! Ka rrjedhur kaq ujë: Hoxha është përmbysur, Ramizi është përmbysur, shteti i shpifur komunist është përmbysur Vetëm Sigurimi i Shtetit, në një mbijetese sui generis, rron, ndikon, vigjelon, inskenon, ndërmerr fushata, torturon psiqikisht të nënshtruarit e vet, sa herë tia lypë nevoja.
Dhe vërtet, Sigurimi ka kohë që na ka thënë triumfalisht: boll, më! Vuajti nje çorroditje të plotë në vitet e para, pas 92. U duk sikur iu pre koka, por ai, në copërat e tij të këputura, përdridhej fuqishëm, godiste, helmonte gjithçka. Të trembte. Tamam sikurse gjarpri i copëtuar, që mbetet gjallë në secilën copë më vete. Nuk është i panjohur fakti që pas përmbysjes së shtetit komunist, shumica e operativëve të Sigurimit, i mbajtën lidhjet me informatorët dhe rezidentët e tyre. Lidhja e tyre ishte e një interesi jetësor: operativët nuk mund të refuzonin shërbimin që ende vazhdonin të ofronin gratis shërbëtorët e tyre të veckël, mizerabë dhe drithërakë. Të dy palët, operativë dhe bashkëpunëtorë, në ato kohëra të paprovuara ankthesh të jashtëzakonshme të viteve 91-92, kishin nevojë për njëri -tjetrin. Të dy palët ishin për ruajtjen e sekretit të tyre të turpshëm, tamam siç janë të interesuar pjesëtarët e një orgjie maratonike homoseksualësh, që janë të lidhur me më të shenjtën e besave. Pastaj, për të dy palët erdhën ditë më të lumtura, ato pas vitit 1997. Copërat e gjarprit gjetën kushte më të shëndetshme për tu ngjizur e ngjitur. E tani ja: shantazhi po përshkënditet përsëri. Është përshkënditur e përshkënditur herë pas here. Është spekuluar e lozur teatër me dhjetëra herë. Janë bërë komisione e komitete pastrimesh e shkundjesh, për të shëndoshur atmosferën shoqërore të vendit dhe nuk është bërë gjë tjetër veç ndotur e ndotur pa fund. 
Dhe tani ndodh që ndotja e kalbëzimi ka arritur kulmin. Vrapuan më të zotët mëkatarë, që të zinin poste institucionale, që të kishin fletëhyrje në dosjet e tyre, që ti tharnin ato, ti pastronin, ti kthjellonin e mundësisht ti zhduknin. U tutën e u tërhoqën ashtu të urritur për kacavjerrje politike, por pasi morën sigurira për moszbulimin e flirteve të tyre të dikurshme me Sigurimin e Shtetit, nisën të përpjetën e kulprave, rreth shtyllave që mbajnë shtetin. Morën garancitë e mbijetuan parlamenteve dhe institucioneve të larta, edhe pse nuk u shquan për ndonjë demonstrim personaliteti a karizme, pasi gjylja e rëndë e Sigurimit, lidhur përjetësisht pas këmbëve të tyre, nuk i le të vrapojnë. Por ama, e përsëris, një garanci e kanë ata! Kështu që kjo fushatë e re trysnie për hapjen e dosjeve, ata nuk i tremb edhe aqë. 
Atëhere? Kuptohet, objekti i shantazhit mbeten lepujt e vegjël zemërdridhur, ata, të cilëve u kërkohet të mbrohen, të luten, të shtrihen në këmbët e zotave, që kanë në dorë dosjet. Të luten dhe të paguajnë. Të paguajnë kripur, ndryshe nuk do tu realizohet dëshira, që ato të bekuara dosje të rrinë akoma edhe ca kohë mbyllur, mundësisht edhe ca dekada, sa të shuhemi të tërë ne që e njohim atë kohë, të shuhen viktimat dhe të mbijetuarit, heronjtë dhe maskarenjtë. 
Sa herë ndalet njeriu të përqëndrohet në këtë temë, ia behin para tij me dhjetëra pyetje. Mijëra pyetje, si këto të miat, mundojnë edhe njerëz të tjerë, sa herë preket kjo temë e shpifur e këtyre ditëve:
Ore, vërtet, si e kanë zgjidhur vendet e tjera të Lindjes, problemin në fjalë? A ka atje të pandëshkuar, kuadro të sistemit të përmbysur represiv që dikur kanë pasë rekrutuar, përdorur tortura, shantazhe, kërcënime e terror psikologjik ndaj atyre që rekrutuan? A janë ata, sikurse janë në Shqipëri, po në ato poste, apo në vende të përafërta pune, si njëherë e një kohë?
Dosjet janë pronë e institucioneve, institucionet janë të strukturuara nga partitë edhe pse deklarohen të depolitizuara, denbabaden që nga 91shi e këtej. (Depolitizimi në Shqipëri është për tu besuar tërësisht, me fjalë nderi, pasi që nga 91, Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit është botuar tri herë!). Por a nuk janë emrat e bashkëpunëtorëve mëkatarë, pronë dhe instrument shantazhi në zotërim të partive? A ka parti të tjera që të zotërojnë këtë kartë bixhozi fshehur në mëngën e tyre? Psh, a ka listë të bashkëpunëtorëve të Sigurimit, partia e të Gjelbërve? Po ajo e Ballit Demokrat? Nëse dy partitë e mëdha kundërshtare, do të ishin kundërshtare për vdekje, a nuk do tju dukej, juve dhe mua, pavend gjasa që në radhët e tyre ato të kenë politikanë, që kanë pasë bashkëpunuar me Sigurimin, kur që të dyja, në përfytjet e tyre të egra, mund tia kishin demaskuar deputetët dhe zyrtarët e lartë njëra -tjetrës?! E në rast se nuk kanë vepruar kështu, atëhere, a nuk do themi që ne i rrahim kot trokashkat e mullinjve, pasi lista e politikanëve na dalka që të jetë qelibar? Apo, do themi se bashkëpunimi i fshehtë midis dy partive simotra, është aqë i ngushtë, sa dhjetë vjetët që mbyllën shekullin, nuk na paskëshin qenë veçse fushata e tretë e madhe e PPSH kundër burokratizmit?
E di që nuk ka asnjë peshë, por vota ime është për hapjen e dosjeve. Qoftë edhe sikur të kenë mbetur vetëm dosjet e fakirëve pa mbështetje, atyre që dikur quheshin shtresa të përmbysura e që tani janë kthyer me fytyrë nga qielli, por akoma shtrirë se shtrirë janë. Shumë prej atyre fatkeqve janë ndohtur pas shtërngesash të llahtarshme, pas kurthesh e presionesh, që vetëm Sigurimi kriminal i Shtetit dinte ti bënte. (Por kjo e shtërngesës është temë më vete). Duan nuk duan, erdhi dita të paguajnë dobësinë e tyre, veset e tyre dhe padyshim edhe fatin tyre të keq. Dosjet duhet të hapen. Drojet se mos kjo gjë na sjell nje 97 të re, frika se mos do të bëhet gjaku deri në gju, se mos, - (kur flitet specifikisht për ato të shkrimtarëve) - do të dëmtohet arti dhe letërsia, janë justifikime absurde. Sikur nuk njihet elementi njerëzor i vendit tonë lavdimadh! Asgjë nuk do të ndodhë, përveç se do ketë më shumë dritë dhe kjo do të sjellë një katarsis të shëndetshëm. Drojet nga situatat e koklavitura që rrjedhin ngaqë gratë kanë denoncuar burrat e vëllai - vëllanë, janë ca më të forta arsye për ti hapur ato dosje të pista sa më parë. Në këtë status të elektrizuar, përse u dashka të mbrojmë gratë dhe vëllezërit e pabesë?! Përse tu shërbejmë mëkatarëve e të lemë akoma në errësirë të vojturit prej tyre? Përse na pëlqejnë të mbajmë në atë unitetin tonë famëkeq, familje besëthyera dhe imorale?! Mbase duke sjellë dritë, ndihmojmë, që familjet të shëndoshen duke nisur rrugën e gjatë të faljes së mëkateve në vatrat familjare
Ky qe mendimi im i patundur. E tani që e shpreha, mund të them edhe rezultatin e kësaj fushate, në të cilën, me këtë artikull, u angazhova dhe unë, që të shkëmbejmë mendimet tona të vyera. Rezultati: Zero! Dosjet nuk hapen. E gjithë farsa e pluralizmit u ndërtua dhe u strukturua mbështetur mbi vatrat e këtij qelbi të mbledhur nga plagët e marrëdhënieve mes shqiptarëve. Raftet e këtyre dosjeve pollën kuadro dhe struktura kollaj të kontrollueshme nga Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe garantuan kalimin e butë të pushtetit. 
Veç kësaj, duket sikur të tremburit janë të rekrutuarit. Zotërinj, më të trembur akoma janë rekrutuesit! Këta të fundit e kuptojnë se pas hapjes së dosjeve lidhjet priten, besa e ndyrë, prishet. Bashkëpunëtorët e vjetër mizerabël do ta ndiejnë veten të tradhtuar nga rekrutuesit dhe pasi të kalojnë me kokën mes shalëve nëpër zjarret e përbuzjes dhe të çajnë zbathur moçalin e turpit, do të shohin se djalli nuk paskej qenë aq i zi e do të fillojnë ata të zbulojnë të fshehta mbi mekanizmat e rekrutimeve dhe të fshehta të tjera më të mëdha e më të ndohtura. Rekrutuesit nuk do kenë më kurrfarë pushteti mbi ta e këto mina, për të zezën e kapove të Sigurimit, do të detonojnë njëra pas tjetrës. E kështu, le të bëjmë një hamendje se dëmi i kujt është më i rëndë, i operativit apo i të rekrutuarit prej tij? Dhe kush ka më shumë fuqi, ta evitojë atë e të ushtrojë presion mbi zotërat e politikës, që dosjet të mbeten edhe për ca dekada, të kyçura. 
Është akoma shpejt, pra. Partive të mëdha, dosjet u duhen akoma. Dhe sidomos herë pas here u nevojiten këto përshkënditje fushatash opinionale, si kjo e tanishmja, me kërkesa të forta e të kumbueshme, që krijojnë klimën, sikur gjoja, ja-ja, po hapen!

----------


## Diabolis

Morali i fshehur


Faruk Myrtaj

Shkrimin e Qosjes në parim nuk e kundërshton kush. Ai nuk e zë në gojë Kadarenë, por lexuesi e ka vetë parasysh. Është folur e përfolur. Botuesi i Toenës sbën tjetër veç thekson nëntekstin kur përdor të famshmen Çdo ngjashmëri me ngjarje dhe persona realë, është rastësi". Kadaresë e Qosjes vetëm ulja e penave smund tu kërkohet... 
Shkrimin e Qosjes e kam lexuar jo si përsiatje rreth fshehtësive të shkrimtarëve, por si shqetësim për moralin e fshehur. Debati këtu e merr zjarrin. Aty edhe rrezikon të shuhet. Për tu rindezur, si edhe ka ndodhur.
"Është folur e përfolur" rreth Kadaresë sepse atij i atribuohet nisma për hapjen e dosjeve. Kjo sështë e vërtetë. Të tjerë më parë e kanë kërkuar këtë. Nën emrin e tij gjërat përfitojnë përmasë tjetër. Ka disa arsye pse ndodh kjo dhe jo të gjitha sepse-të mbeten jashtë këtij debati. Ajo që mbetet është se (edhe) Kadarè ka kërkuar hapjen e dosjeve.
Pothuaj askush prej krijuesve nuk është shprehur për mos hapjen e tyre. Atëherë, përse debatohet? Në emër a në interes të kujt propozohet të hapen dosjet? A provojnë lëvizjet e fundit se është fjala për hapje dosjesh?
Bëhet fjalë për fshehtësitë e pa rrëfyera, për moralin. Nuk mund të mos kihen parasysh jetët e shkrimtarëve. Sigurisht, as librat, vlera e tyre. Nuk janë të shumtë autorët që mund të bëjnë ribotime të plota të librave të kohës nën censurë, por edhe fare fare të paktë nuk janë. Sadik Bejko përmendte Kadarenë. Unë do të kujtoja "Rrënjët " e Bejkos, por e mira është që të respektohen të gjithë, pa seleksionim. Nëse jemi nisur të hapim dosjen. Kam parasysh jo vetëm biografinë e të dosjuarve me vdekje, por edhe të atyre që janë gjallë, por "nën heshtje", dje dhe sot.
Qosja dhe Kadare kanë jetuar më ndryshe se Bejko, që hyri në mes. Smund të thuhet se janë ndjerë më të lirë, le të mos themi se kanë qenë të privilegjuar, por do të ishim të padrejtë ti barabitnim jetët e tyre me të tjerëve që e hoqën mbi kurriz privimin dhe dhunën. Kemi për tu zvarritur, nëse nuk sjellim në kujtesë jetët e ndërprera dhe librat e pashkruar. Dosjet e të gjallëve nuk ia vlejnë të hapen (do të bëheshim qesharakë), nëse të tyret do të mbeten të mbyllura. Jam shprehur me kohë se nëse Kadare, Agolli, Arapi ndihen mirë në Listën Treshe, do të bënin mirë të mbanin një Ndjesë Publike në atë godinë ku Naim Frashëri është ndjerë dhe ndihet i vetmuar. Ata janë vërtet më të vlerësuarit e asaj kohe, por ajo kohë tashmë është rrëzuar. Agolli nuk bën asnjë përpjekje të distancohet, madje, si për inat të ndokujt që "nxiton" drejt disidencës, gati sa nuk thotë se mbetet komunist 24 karatsh! Arapi vërtet i ka pasur krahët e mbrojtur, por e ka ditur "pragun" të cilin nuk duhet ta kapërcente. Në disa libra monografikë, ka reflektuar goxha për atë që ka ndodhur. Kadareja ka shkaktuar më shumë lëvizje: është prononcuar qartazi kundër diktaturës, e ka shtrirë qëndrimin edhe në letërsi, por krijohet përshtypja se zgjatet shumë kur kërkon të arrijë frytet e një peme që nuk lidh dot kokrra për të. 
Të tre, si gjithë të tjerët, nuk lëvdohemi më me të shkruarat për Partinë e Enverin. Lere se çthemi kur hollojnë zërin se "nuk heqim asnjë rresht..." nga ajo krijimtari. Janë të kuptueshme, le të themi edhe të falshme, gjërat që kanë ndodhur ato kohë. Ka qenë diktaturë e shpallur. Me kushtetutë. Por ka qenë e tillë për të gjithë. E pafalshme, gjithnjë moralisht, është orvajtja e sotme për ta rishkruar "ngjarjen" ndryshe. Këtu fillon përfolja, ngrihet toni dhekërkohet hapja e dosjeve! Por, në vend që të nisim nga dosja e martirëve që sarritën dot ti botojnë, madje as ti shkruajnë librat e tyre, ngrihet sipari i teatrit modern të dosjeve të atyre që studiuan brenda e jashtë vendit, që shkruan, botuan, u përkthyen. Kujtesa, dhimbja, realitetet ende janë afër.
Por nuk e kundërshton njeri, as hapjen e dosjeve të të mëdhenjve të vdekur: qëndrimin e shtetit dhe të individëve në të ndaj të anatemuarve. Atëherë, përse grindemi?! Për çdokënd që kërkon të mbetet në kurorën elitare, konkurrimi, madje edhe xhelozia e të tjerëve janë të kuptueshme. Aq më shumë kur në kohën që flasim, raportet me politikën ishin pashmangshëm përcaktuese. Pavarësisht talenteve. Librat do të mbeten tek lexuesi i ardhshëm, por po aq e vërtetë është se të gjallët dinë ca gjëra që të ardhshmit skanë si, nëse nuk ua lemë të shkruara. Ndaj duhet shkruar sa më realisht, duhet shpëtuar prej manipulimeve të të gjallëve. Nëse do të dimë të vjelim dosjet e të vdekurve dhe sot do të mbjellim farë jete të pastër, nuk do të ngatërrohen ata që vijnë më pas. Këtu më duket se rrihte Qosja.
Formula kështu ka qenë koha, nuk justifikon gjithçka. Koha ka qenë e njëjtë për të gjithë. Privimet dhe privilegjet, të ndryshme. Tashmë në liri, kur flitet për moralin, nuk ka pse ngatërrohen fshehtësitë e vetes me fshehtësitë e të tjerëve. 
Që Kadare ngre zërin për dosjet, është në nderin e tij. Edhe sikur të përkojë me interesin e tij. Bashkohem me Bejkon që legjitimon synimin e përhershëm të shkrimtarit për emër, lavdi, mirëqenie. Ka dështuar, ose është shtiranak, ai krijues që nuk kërkon të ngjitet, në raport me veten e djeshme, por edhe me të tjerët. Por jo në shpinë të tyre.
Kadare, Agolli, Arapi u ngritën, në vitet 60, ndryshuan klimën letrare, por edhe listën e krijimtarëve që vinin prej çlirimtarëve. Sollën ndryshime në letërsi, krijuan emrat e identitetet e tyre. Çtë keqe ka, nëse këtë ua bënë më të lehtë autoritetet shtetërore?! Në po këtë logjikë, ska gjë të qortueshme dhe, mos o Zot, të mallkueshme, nëse emra të tjerë, krijues të brezave më të rinj, ngrihen dhe pretendojnë ndryshime të tjera. Në letërsi dhe në listat. Nëse përmendja e ndonjë emri të pranishëm në këto debate do të shkaktonte apriori nervozizëm, ofroj emrin e një krijuesi që duket se u rri mënjanë këtyre luftërave, por që smund të neglizhohet si krijues i mirëfilltë. Quhet Arjan Leka. Ka prurje të mira edhe në prozë, por me bindje se nuk është vetëm mendimi im, meriton tërheqje vëmendje për vlerën si POET. Nuk shpresoj se do të bëhet. Ai është. Të heshtësh është pandershmëri. Është edhe mungesë morali. Nëse merremi vetëm me vlerat që patën fat në të shkuarën, a nuk rrëfejmë se vazhdojmë të dosjojmë (edhe) të sotmen?
Besoj se nuk i jam larguar objektit të debatit. Shqetësohem dhe bashkohem me ata që mendojnë se e shkuara e retushuar ofruar si e sotme, madje si e ardhme e pashmangshme, lançimi i doemos dhe vetëm i të njëjtëve emrave, përdorimi i dy logjikave për të njëjtën kohë, i dy metrave për fatet dhe krijimtarinë e së njëjtës kohë, nuk është shenjë moraliteti. Përkundrazi. Dhe smund të mos provokojë debat, merret vesh. Ashtu si ngrirja e Triumviratit, vetmia e Kadaresë nuk më besohet se është triumf për tu lakmuar. Kam drojë se do të ishte ndëshkimi i tij, madje edhe mundësi për të dyshuar. Kadare është ai që është, pavarësisht të tjerëve dhe fateve të tyre. Por, kur është fjala për moralin, jemi të detyruar të mos harrojmë. Kujtesën e ngjallin qëndrime të pamatura ndaj së shkuarës. Le të rikujtojmë edhe klimën e dyshimit që rrethonte Kadarenë, por edhe ngricën në të cilën jetonin e shkruanin të tjerë. Kurrësesi, në kurriz të njëri -tjetrit. Të Tjerët skanë si lartohen duke kërkuar uljen e Kadaresë, dhe kuota Kadare matet duke bërë krahasimin. Letërsia është në librat e secilit, por kështu shkruhet historia e jetës së letërsisë.
Nuk nxitoj të përmend emra të Të Tjerëve, por nuk mund ta fyejmë pafundësisht pritjen e tyre për tu folur (edhe) për ta. Heshtjen e tyre të sotme ndaj debatit në fjalë, jo gjithnjë duhet ta kërkojmë tek ndonjë përdorim i tyre në kurthet e kohës. Kam prirjen të besoj se rrëfejnë durim e tolerancë krijuesish të përgjegjshëm, kur heshtin teksa vazhdojnë të përfshihen tek fraza kolektiviste (Kadare, Agolli, Arapi dhe të tjerët)! Nuk kemi të drejtë të harrojmë që edhe ata, madje më shumë ata, mateshin e druheshin e frikeshin, përpara se të dërgonin krijimin në gazeta e redaksi. Sepse ata nuk i mbronte askush... Tek Një dosje për Kadarenë pohohet se Agolli ka qëndruar në mbrojtje të Kadaresë, por nuk sqarohet se kush është Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve, që Kadareja akuzon për moralin e saj? Agolli e ka paraqitur listën e anëtarëve të Byrosë së Lidhjes, ku veten e vendos si sekretar i parë, por debati lipset sa më konkret. Kryetarët zyrtarë të Lidhjes duhet të flasin. Jo pse Kadare ngulmon që ata të shprehen, por sepse Lidhja ka mbetur si Shtëpia Misterioze e Balzakut. Askush nuk i del për zot klithmave prej brenda-mureve!
Kadareja, i mençur e i talentuar sa çështë, nuk besoj ta ketë dashur diktaturën. Përshkënditjet ndryshe në librat e tij e rrëfejnë këtë, por nuk e sendërtojnë deri në shkoqitje disidencën qytetare. Ska pse ti kërkohet shkrimtarit trimi. As trimi i vonuar. Kadare është shprehur se nuk e pretendon këtë lloj disidence, por ca rretheqarkës të shtirur bëjnë tellallin për të zotin. Ngaqë nuk shërbejnë për punë në dritë, i vijnë përqark dritës, duke e terrësuar atë. Madje, ndokush prej tyre ose nuk di ta dojë, ose nuk e do veprën e autorit. Mbase edhe për arsye ideologjike. Ata nuk ia falin prononcimet pas rënies, sidomos akuzën për rikthimin e stalinizmit në vitin 1997. Përkrahësit e dashamirët e tij të vërtetë, i mundon drojtja se qëndrimet e sinqerta për të mos e matur Kadarenë me disidencën, mund të shkojnë në kahjen e mërisë së nostalgjikëve. Durimi bëhet fyes, kur këta sejmenë të shplarë vënë kujen e çirren se po goditen vlerat kombëtare, po e lemë kombin pa personalitete, a thua sikur Kadareja, me që jemi në fjalë për të, mbahet në këmbë prej kukurizmës së tyre!
Tërë shqiptarët i gëzohen suksesit të Kadaresë. Jo vetëm të tij. Nuk kemi tjetërkënd të shkuar gjer atje, që të mund të zgjidhnim për çmimin Nobel. Është e turpshme të dëshirosh e jo më të artikulosh të kundërtën. Kam pasur fatin ti dëgjoj zëra të tillë, brenda e jashtë atdheut, në tryeza, takime, në shtyp. Jam shprehur herët për to dhe i mbetem këtyre qëndrimeve. 
Por smund të ndihesh mirë kur, për shkak të mendjengushtësisë, shfaqur si përkujdesje për Kadarenë, ofrohen si argumente deklarime absurde, naivitete familjare. Padyshim e dëmtojnë emrin e tij. Më keq akoma kur kësaj pështirosjeje i qasen edhe emra krijuesish. Mjedisi kutërbon kalbje dhe bëhet fyes ndaj çdo orvatjeje realizmi. Aq më pak për të pohuar tjetërkënd. Si për ironi, korrier-lepurushët, pëshpërisin kafeneve se takuam Kadarenë, na rekomandoi këtë shqetësim, temë apo objekt libri të ardhshëm!
Kadareja shpëtoi shkrimtarin tek vetja, shprehet Zhiti, që nuk i shpëtoi dot burgut. Por, padyshim: jo vetëm Kadareja. Të tjerë, edhe më ashpër, kanë mbetur. Mbase nuk realizuan ëndrrën, aftësinë, dhuntinë. Por mbetën njerëz. Njësi matëse të moralit, për të cilin po debatojmë. Nëse citohet vetëm Kadareja, nëse Emrat e djeshëm janë përgjuar e rrezikuar, u duhet dhënë përgjigje pyetjeve të tjera si: Pse vetëm ata (kur pranohet se nuk bënë dot disidentin)? Pse vetëm ata gjenden tek Arkivi Shtetëror, teksa të tjerët gjenden tek arkivi i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme? Po kërkohet hapja e dosjeve të krijuesve apo vetëm dosja e tyre? Nëse kërkohet të hidhet dritë, le të ndriçohen gjithë profilet, gjithë objektet në atë skenë të errësuar. Librat, mbeten, lexuesi ndryshon, morali ka vendin e tij. Po. Ka shkrimtarë që as duan tia dinë për këtë kategori filozofike, por ata janë jashtë këtij diskutimi.
Është ky seleksionim që bën të duket se debatohet për dosjet, por meraku është tek zhurma për to. Kur nuk flitet për të gjithë, kur lihet i paqartë objekti Dosje, kur bëhet ububu për gjembat dhe lihen në heshtje gozhdët e kryqëzimit të jetëve, mendja shkon për keq. Aq më tepër kur është fjala për një diktaturë të pashoqe, djallëzisht të mençur, që përzuri shpirtin nga letërsia, vetë Zotin nga shpirtrat. 
Mbase nuk kam arritur ta kuptoj mirë librin e fundit që rizgjoi debatin, por prej fakteve të ofruara aty, del se Kadarenë e kanë sulmuar ca individë të pafuqishëm, atje poshtë (në libër vetëm ca iniciale, ndonjë partiak i vogël, ndonjë letrar që ska mbetur dot), por shpëtimi Kadaresë i paskej ardhur prej shefave letërsisë dhe shefave të ideokraturës! Atëherë?! Kush e bënte diktaturën: ata lart apo ata poshtë? Kush e përfaqësonte letërsinë e kohës, ata lart apo anonimët e provincës? Kush mund të merrte më qafë, në atë kohë, ta marrë e mira ta marrë! Kështu do ti hapim dosjet, duke fshehur emrat? Nuk ishte e lehtë, atëherë, por as sot nuk qenka e lehtë. As të flasësh, as të mbetesh. Edhe pse bërtitet liria me pashë! Jo thjesht pse politika është po ajo; nuk do të pranoj kurrë të bëj rrëfimin e misionit dhe shpirtit të vet. Por sepse kjo politikë ska për tu bërë më e mirë, derisa shkrimtarët në politikë sillen si politikanët e rëndomtë. 
Kadare duhet mbështetur teksa nënshkruan këtë nismë. Është seriozitet, çmim që merr përsipër shkrimtari. Është kohë e humbur, por edhe nerva të konsumuara për të qenë i kujdesshëm që ndokush të mos bëj që mesazhi të vogëlohet. 
Është betejë, ndaj kërkohen emra mbiemra. Le të jenë shkrimtarë (të tillë do të mbeten), le të jenë deputetë të së majtës a të së djathtës (deputetë të përfolur, le të mbeten!). Kur nuk përmendim emra, me peshë të sotme, nga ata që kërkojnë të mbeten në kurorën e moralit publik-qytetar, atëherë skemi të drejtë të pyesim: Pse nuk reagojnë, pse sndihen emrat që figuronin në dokumentet e servirura?! Nuk ka emra, kur ska analizë të vërtetë. Studimet origjinale dhe fragmente punimesh të tjera, ia vlejnë të respektohen, por të cituarit si të dosjuar janë anonimë. Asnjë prej tyre nuk është emër, apo njeri publik. (nëse nuk është fjala për Jashar Menzelxhiun e gjorë). Mos emrat e së sotmes janë toleruar. Në emër të kujt? Dhe ...atëherë?! Nëse në Parlament të dosjuarit bëjnë maxhorancë, sbesoj të jetë kështu mes shkrimtarëve. Nuk jam gati të besoj se diktaturën në Shqipëri e kanë bërë shkrimtarët. Përkundrazi. Ndaj shprehem se nuk mjaftojnë emrat. Do të ndëshkonim vetëm të ndëshkuarit prej diktaturës. Para do kohësh na u dha një emër i tillë. E shpalli vetë viktima. Mund të kemi ende rezerva për të, edhe pse e çmojmë për kontribut e aftësi, por do të ndiheshim keq, do të ishim të padrejtë me të dhe të pasinqertë ndaj moralit që predikojmë, nëse nuk e kuptojmë se ai është më pak fajtor se ata që e bënë të tillë; më pak fajtor se ata të cilëve nuk u ra rasti të detyroheshin të nënshkruanin dosjen; më pak fajtor se të tjerë që gëzuan privilegjet e kohës... Është vështirë të besojmë se diktatura i përgatiti dosjet për të ndihmuar e kthjelluar demokracinë që do të vinte pas saj, por le të hapen dosjet. Jeta është edhe fat. Por jo morali.

----------


## Diabolis

DIALOG I MUNGUAR


Ardian Vehbiu

Javën që shkoi desh ndodhi një ngjarje që sdo të mbetej pa lënë gjurmë në historinë e mendimit intelektual shqiptar: Ismail Kadareja dhe Rexhep Qosja, figura qendrore të shqiptarizmit bashkëkohor dhe kolonizues të mendjeve dhe zemrave të milionave, për pak sa nuk u përfshinë në një debat publik për marrëdhëniet e të sotmes me të djeshmen, vijueshmëritë dhe shkëputjet, mohimet dhe mohimet e mohimeve, maskimet dhe zëvendësimet. Temë kyçe për të kuptuar dilemat shpirtërore të shqiptarëve postkomunistë, por edhe dialektikën e marrjes në pyetje të vetes, të vrarët e ndërgjegjes dhe sindromën e personalitetit të shumëfishtë. Për fatin e keq të publikut, të mediave, të thashethemexhinjve dhe të vetë kulturës shqiptare, debati jo vetëm që nuk u zhvillua, por u mbyt që në vezë e në embrion, madje u mohua deri edhe vetë mundësia që një katastrofë e tillë të ndodhte, duke u siguruar lexuesit e dashamirët se marrëdhëniet midis Kadaresë dhe Qosjes mbeteshin të shkëlqyera dhe se mosmarrëveshjet buronin nga keqkuptime ose interpretime kontekstuale shkrimesh pa kurrfarë lidhjeje mes tyre, përveç përkatësisë në fondin gjithnjë të zgjedhur të publicistikës shqiptare. 
E numëroj veten ndër ata që do ta kishin ndjekur me interes të madh debatin, jo vetëm ngaqë mendoj se të dy shkrimtarët kanë ende shumëçka për tu thënë lexuesve të tyre, por edhe ngaqë kam krijuar bindjen se tani së voni fama e merituar ua ka ngushtuar disi sferën e shprehjes edhe njërit edhe tjetrit, në një kohë që diskutimi i hapur e ballazi, përplasja e ideve të përkundërta, ndriçimi i çështjeve deri më sot të errëta që i mundojnë intelektualët në Shqipëri e kudo gjetiu në Ballkan, do tu kish shërbyer edhe atyre për ti rifreskuar idetë, këndvështrimet dhe opinionet. Një debat publik mes Kadaresë dhe Qosjes do ti kish dhënë publicistikës shqiptare edhe shembullin elokuent se si duhet të shtjellohet në praktikë pluralizmi i mendimit përndryshe miratuar dhe mbështetur në parim prej të gjithëve. Që kultura shqiptare e humbi këtë rasë fatlume, për këtë i duhet vënë faji një klime të tillë post-pluraliste të helmatisur në kulturë dhe në mediat, ku shkëmbimi publik i mendimit është zëvendësuar nga një luftë llogoresh, me palët kundërshtare në politikë e në kulturë që i qesin pushkë njëra-tjetrës, teksa presin momentin e përshtatshëm për të dhënë goditjen fatale. Krejt paradoksalisht, paniku se mos këta dy luminarë të kombëtarizmit nisnin dyluftimin dhe nxitimi me të cilin u rrafshuan kontradiktat, keqkuptimet dhe mosmarrëveshjet të kujton kohë të tjera, kur uniteti duhej mbajtur monolitik, sepse përndryshe do të përfitonte vetëm armiku. 
Më se pesëmbëdhjetë vjet kanë rrjedhur nga rikthimi i pluralizmit në Shqipëri; por një pjesë e koristëve e solistëve të ligjërimit të sotëm publik i kanë mësuar këngët në pularitë totalitare dhe disa huqe është vështirë të çmësohen krejt, megjithë dëshirën e mirë dhe oportunitetin politik. Për këta që gjithnjë e heqin vallen mbi cipë të flluckës, shpalosja e opinioneve të ndryshme, dyluftimi i ideve dhe polemika intelektuale ose duhen përdorur si armë në përleshjet politike për pushtet, ose duhen shmangur për të mos dobësuar radhët, ose për të mos vënë në diskutim të vërtetat e pranuara. Me fjalë të tjera, pluralizmi shpesh kuptohet si autorizim për të bërë publike maraze dhe interesa të përkundërt që deri dje mbaheshin nën rrogoz, larg syve dhe veshëve të publikut gjykues. Të lexosh shtypin e sotëm shqiptar, të krijohet përshtypja se kritika gjithnjë e më tepër i shërben konfirmimit të vijave ndarëse ose sinoreve mes grupimeve politike dhe të interesave, duke u reduktuar në një instrument për sendërgjimin e raporteve me autoritetin politik dhe administrativ. Jemi ende larg konceptimit të kritikës dhe debatit publik si mënyra themelore të nyjtimit të mendimit intelektual ose katalizatorë të proceseve krijuese. Dialogu i hapur dhe ndërtimtar mes njerëzish që nuk janë doemos armiq as kërkojnë të shfarosin njëri-tjetrin, rëndom zëvendësohet nga një lloj denoncimi armiqësor shkumues. Nga formë komunikimi kritika shndërrohet kështu në një teknikë për ndërtim e përforcim muresh. 
Këtij degradimi të dialogut publik i shërben edhe kontekstualizimi, në kuptimin që brenda kontekstesh të caktuara, një ligjërues tani pritet të deklarohet kundër Berishës; ashtu si brenda kontekstesh të tjera njëlloj të caktuara, autorë të tjerë priten të prononcohen kundër Nanos e kështu me radhë: pro/kundër Ramës, Lesit, grekëve, Metës, Rugovës. Temat qëndrore të publicistikës shqiptare priren të koagulohen kështu sipas palëve politike dhe grupeve të interesave, në një kohë që çdo orvatje për debat ose edhe thjesht rrahje të çështjes nga një këndvështrim tjetër, vetëm sa do ta rreshtonin autorin në këtë apo atë kamp. Vallë të jetë kjo provë se totalitarizmi i djeshëm i ka mbijetuar pluralizmit duke u shpërbërë dialektikisht në grupime formalisht të kundërvëna? Për fat të keq, segmentimi i komunikimit mes aktorëve të ndryshëm të shoqërisë civile dhe theksimi i humnerave ndarëse përkundrejt urave bashkuese sugjeron, të paktën, se ka forma mendimi tipike për mendësinë totalitare që i kanë mbijetuar për bukuri tranzicionit, madje po kanë epërsi ndaj liberalizmit të atyre pak forcave që ende i besojnë emancipimit të palëve në komunikim. 
Mendësisë totalitare është për tiu faturuar edhe vështirësia pothuaj viscerale për të pranuar dritëhijet, sanksionuar diferencat, lejuar madje nxitur ballafaqimet brenda grupit. Anulimi i match-it Kadare-Qosja të paktën le të shërbejë për të nxjerrë në pah, post factum, ekzistencën e këtij problemi. Dihet se në çdo kulturë ligjërata publike shoqërohet me një sistem të caktuar tabush të natyrës politike ose morale. Nën totalitarizëm komunikimi publik organizohej i tëri rreth tabuve, ose gjërave që nuk mund të thuheshin  njëlloj sikurse jeta politike dhe nyjtimi e riprodhimi i hierarkive mbështeteshin në monopolin e sekretit. Pluralizmi, përkundrazi, kërkon të paktën ti denoncojë këto tabu jo për nga përmbajtja sesa për nga mekanizmi, ti nxjerrë nga errësira ku fshihen, tia nënshtrojë një psikoanalize kolektive mundësisht dialektike. Regresi post-totalitar, nga ana e vet, nuk i detyrohet aq ndonjë nostalgjie për tabutë e vjetra të kohës së Enverit, sa vullnetit për thjesht rikthim të tabuve në qendër të komunikimit publik. Që këtej edhe censura e trajtës problemi nuk ekziston; problemi mund të jetë real, por në këtë moment nuk mund/duhet diskutuar; ky lloj parashtrimi do të keqkuptohet; është i parakohshëm; do ta shfrytëzojë armiku; po bën lojën e Nanos (Berishës); do të sjellë përçarje në popull; këtë e thonë edhe serbët/grekët; fyhet një krahinë e tërë (po si mund të fyhet krahina vallë?); preket amaneti i të parëve. 
Kush ka sot pushtet në Shqipëri, gëzon edhe prerogativën për të shpallur tabutë e momentit. Në një kulturë si e jona, ku feja nuk luan dot rol qendror në jetën publike, tema tradicionalisht të mbrojtura nga shteti do të kishin gjithnjë të bënin me kombëtarizmin; popullin dhe pagabueshmërinë e tij proverbiale; simbolet kombëtare; përbashkimin e shqiptarëve; gjuhën e bukur shqipe; figurat e shquara të kombit, dje dhe sot; miqtë e mëdhenj që na nxjerrin nga balta edhe pa na mbajtur pikërisht nën sqetull (Amerika). Shenja më tipike e thartimit të pluralizmit shqiptar dhe e shfaqjes së intolerancës ndaj dallesave në opinione dhe këndvështrime është akuza për veprimtari dhe qëndrime antishqiptare që palët politike ose debatuesit publikë po ia lëshojnë shoku-shokut, duke shpresuar se populli do të jetë në gjendje të japë verdiktin, sapo ta pikasë tradhtinë. Primitivizëm? Ndoshta edhe ashtu, por më tepër demagogji. Instituimi formal i pluralizmit në jetën shoqërore nuk përbën ndonjë garanci kushedi çfarë ndaj populizmit peronist, anti-intelektualizmit, fashizmit. Për ti mbajtur larg këto rreziqe të shëmtuara që i kërcënohen qytetërimit shqiptar, kërkohet zotim tërësor e i përditshëm i të gjithë atyre që u dëgjohet zëri në mediat. 
Edhe për këtë arsye u pezmatova që debati aq premtues mes Qoses e Kadaresë mbeti pa u kryer. Kush më mirë se këta dy autorë aq të dashur për publikun e aq të pranishëm në mendjet e elitave intelektuale shqiptare këtej dhe andej kufirit do të mundej tia kthente ligjëratës publike respektin për debatin, shkëmbimin e hapur të mendimit, dialogun si të vetmen rrugë për tiu afruar sado pak së vërtetës, ose të paktën për të kthjelluar sado pak mjegullën? E kuptoj edhe ngurrimin e të dy këtyre për tu përfshirë në një duel mendimi që shumë shpejt do të paketohej nga punishtet e mediave për tiu shitur asaj pjese të publikut që kërkon vetëm të zbavitet me çka sheh në skenën publike. E besoj më në fund edhe se dinjiteti i njërit dhe i tjetrit i duhen kulturës kombëtare po aq sa edhe prodhimtaria intelektuale që do të kish shoqëruar debatin hipotetik. Por nuk mund të rri pa pyetur se çfarë kulture pluraliste jemi duke ndërtuar e konsoliduar, kur mekanizmat djallëzorë të censurës dhe të nevojës për konformim a për heshtje po ua ndikojnë sjelljet deri edhe atyre personaliteteve me të cilët kjo kulturë ende identifikohet?

----------


## Diabolis

revista Klan:

Kadare- Qosja, raundi i pare

Historitë dhe mëritë e të shkuarës dhe të së sotmes. Që i kanë bërë dy personalitetet e letrave të rreshtohen njëri - kundër tjetrit. Për shkaqe që nuk lidhen vetëm me letërsinë, por edhe më qëndrimin ndaj të shkuarës komuniste dhe hapjes së dosjeve

nga Iva Tico

Mjaftoi vetem nje esse, e gjate gati nje faqe gazete, qe Rexhep Qosja dhe Ismail Kadareja te regonin publikisht se marredheniet e tyre nuk ishin ato qe dukeshin. Por perkundrazi, pertej asaj paqeje te ndersjellte mund te fshiheshin edhe merira apo inate, te vjetra e te reja. Ne ditet qe pasuan te parin shkrim te akademikut Qosja, komentet, spekulimet, diskutimet apo edhe sqarimet i hodhen benzine zjarrit apo metuan te shuanin shkendijat e debatit. Ndokush u tregua i zhgenjyer qe debati vetem sa nisi (apo vetem sa dha shkendijat e nje nisjeje) duke arsyetuar se debate te tilla intelektuale jane pikerisht ato qe i mungojne kultures shqiptare. Ndokush tjeter nxitoi ti keshillonte si Qosen ashtu dhe Kadarene ulni penat!. Ndokush tjeter u ndje i lodhur ndersa ne faqet e gazetave lexoi per te kushedisesatesaten here tituj qe permbanin fjalet Dosje dhe arkiva... Sepse ndonese debati i dy prej emrave me te njohur te letrave shqiptare nuk e kishte zanafillen tek dosjet, ai kishte perfunduar pikerisht aty. Dikush e quajti keqkuptim. Kishte qene ndoshta nje lloj gracke e (pa)qellimshme e Rexhep Qoses, brenda se ciles kishte rene Ismail Kadareja. Ndoshta ishte edhe nje keqkuptim i thjeshte: Qosja as qe e kishte pasur nder mend te akuzonte Kadarene per asgje, ai thjesht sa kishte shkruar nje ese te tijen, qe ai e quan sprove, te cilen shkrimtari shqiptar, i keqinformuar ndoshta edhe prej te tjereve, e kishte marre si sulm personal, qe e kishte shtyre pastaj te reagonte hidhur ndaj akademikut kosovar. Ndoshta te dy vetem sa kishin pritur rastin per te marre hak per ndonje pakenaqesi te se shkuares. Ndoshta... Ndoshta per asnje nga keto arsye apo ndoshta edhe per te trija se bashku Ismail Kadare dhe Rexhep Qosja per te paren here u gjenden publikisht njeri kunder tjetrit. Duke treguar se mbi te gjitha ata ndajne qendrime krejt te ndryshme persa i takon se shkuares. 
Ajo qe ndezi zjarrin e polemikave ne shtypin shqiptar, ishte pikerisht nje esse e Rexhep Qoses mbi te shkuaren e shkrimtareve qe kishin jetuar nen regjimin komunist. Nje esse e titulluar Koha e falsifikimeve (qe mund te jete lexuar edhe si loje fjalesh me titullin e Kadarese Koha e shkrimeve) ku akademiku kosovar merrej gjere e gjate me problemin e shkrimtareve, dikur te privilegjuar, qe ne kohen e sotme po e shesin veten si shkrimtaret e persekutuar nga regjimi komunist. Pa permendur emra, duke e shtrire madje problemin ne kufijte e gjithe Lindjes komuniste, Qosja ne kete esse, pjese e librit te tij Demokracia e shperdorur, pretendon te merret thjesht me fenomenin e rishkrimit te biografive te shkrimtareve: Sic eshte deshmuar gjate ketyre dymbedhjete - trembedhjete vjeteve qe nga permbysja e komunizmit, te privilegjuarit e tij betejen per jeteshkrimin e ri e bejne... E bejne edhe me kujtime per kohen kur ishin heronj krijues te propogandes komuniste, por heronj te dikurshem qe tani e paraqesin veten si viktima. Lexuesve te vjeter, dhe sidomos te rinj, u behet e mundshme te mesojne se si heronjte e dikurshem krijues kinse nuk ishin te privilegjuar, po, perkundrazi, ishin viktima: u paraqiten pohime, situata, deklarata, kerkesa, urdheresa, perjetime, qe e tregojne faqen tjeter, te mundimshme te jetes se tyre! 
Askund ne fakt Rexhep Qosja nuk ka shkruar se Ismail Kadareja eshte pikerisht nje nder keta shkrimtare qe po retushon te shkuaren e tij. Edhe ne prononcimet e mepasshme, atehere kur carja mes tij dhe Kadarese filloi te komentohej, ai nuk e ka pranuar qe kete sprove te tijen ta kete shkruar duke pasur nder mend shkrimtarin shqiptar. Perkundrazi, essene, qe perpara se ta perfshinte ne librin Demokracia e shperdorur dhe me pas ta botonte ne faqet e Shekulli-t, ai e kishte botuar edhe ne shtypin kosovar qe ne janar te vitit te shkuar. Dhe sic do rrefente vetem pak dite me pare ne nje interviste te gjate ne Gazeta Shqiptare ideja per ate shkrim i kishte ardhur duke pare se sa po shtoheshn intelektualet, qe po rishkruanin e po retushonin te shkuaren e tyre. E njoh mire krijimtarine dhe jeten politike ne Prishtine, ka thene ai ne kete interviste, -prandaj edhe nxitja e drejteperdrejte per shkrimin me ka ardhur prej shembujve te ketushem. Kjo nuk do te thote, nderkaq, se ne shkrimin e saj sme kane nxitur edhe shembujt prej Tirane. 
Pikerisht ne Tirane ai shkrim ku nuk permendeshin emrat e shembujve do te lexohej sikur i drejtohej nje shembulli te vetem: Ismail Kadarese. Menjehere pasi Shekulli kishte botuar pjesen e dyte te essese, rinisen te shkruheshin edhe njehere komentet me pro e kunder hapjes se dosjeve, ndonje koment ku Kadare cilesohej si shkrimtari qe nuk e fshihte te shkuaren ashtu sic akuzonte Qosja... Ndersa vete Ismail Kadare, ne nje interviste dhene gazetes Shekulli, do te deshmonte se edhe ai vete e kishte lexuar essene e Qoses, si nje sulm qe i drejtohej pikerisht atij, duke e lidhur botimin e artikullit te Akademikut kosovar, ne faqet e gazetave shqiptare, me daljen e librit Nje dosje per Kadarene, liber ku drejtori i arkivave Shaban Shaban Sinani ka permbledhur nje pjese te denoncimeve e akuzave, qe i jane bere shkrimtarit nder vite. Por nuk ka qene vetem dalja e ketij libri, apo edhe argumenti dosje, i hedhur nga Qosja, ai qe i ka bere lexuesit qe essene Koha e fallsifikimeve ta lexojne sikur i kushtohej Kadarese. Nje sere paragrafesh, ku Qosja flet per shkrimtare, qe sot po fshijne nga e shkuara e tyre veprat te cilat dikur ia kushtonin regjimit; qe po perpiqen te rishkruajne e te retushojne te shkuaren; shkrimtare qe dikur ishin te privilegjuarit dhe te glorifikuarit e regjimit dhe qe sot shfaqen si me te persekutuarit e tij; shkrimtare qe te tjeret u botojne dosjet... te gjitha keto duken si te shkruara per Kadarene. Sepse kur flitet per fshehje te veprave te shkuara, te gjithe kujtojne se si Kadareja nuk i permend me poezite e tipit Ku ti kerkoj rrenjet e tua Parti. Apo kur flitet per shkrimtare te privilegjuar e te glorifikuar, qe sot shfaqen si me te persekutuarit, nuk mund te mos mendosh Kadarene si Shkrimtarin zyrtar te periudhes komuniste, qe perkthehej e botohej ne France, por qe pas 90-es, duke filluar me Ftese ne studio e me nje sere librash, ku si asnje shkrimtar tjeter rrefen vetveten, argumenton se si ne kohen e diktatures ai, duke qene me i privilegjuari, ishte nderkohe edhe me i perndjekuri. Ka pasur me dhjetera arsye, qe duke lexuar essene e Qoses te mendosh se ajo i kushtohet vetem Ismail Kadarese. Sepse ndonese te dy, nepermjet faqeve te shtypit kane thene se marredheniet e tyre neper vite kane qene teper te mira, kane pasur edhe te tjera momente kur jane shigjetuar prej se largu. 
Nese Ismail Kadareja vetem tani arriti qe publikisht te shprehte pakenaqesite e veta ndaj Rexhep Qoses, ky i fundit e kishte bere kete qe ne vitin 1973. Atehere kur ne librin e tij Panteon i rralluar, ndersa analizonte letersine shqipe, ate qe shkruhej ne Shqiperi e Kosove, do ta quante Kadarene kolonel te prozes shqipe, i cili ka arritur te jete vetem nje ushtar modest ne frontin e kritikes. Nje mendim ky qe duhet ti kete bere pershtypje shumekujt, sepse jo me kot ende mbahet mend dhe citohet. Vetem pak dite me pare, ne intervisten e tij dhene ne Gazeta Shqiptare, Qosja ka rrefyer se -ky ne te vertete ishte nje veshtrim per permbledhjen e shkrimeve kritike dhe eseistike te Kadarese me titullin Autobiografia e popullit tim ne vargje. Ne ate kohe, kur ne Kosove sadopak ishte zbutur qendrimi i regjimit jugosllav ndaj kultures shqiptare, une shkruaja edhe per vepra letrare, qe botoheshin ne Tirane. Ne ato shkrime Qosja rrefen se nder te tjera kundershtonte edhe realizmin socialist, perpiqej te komprometonte bazen e tij teorike dhe keshtu edhe kuptimin e tij. Kisha iluzionin, -ka thene ai ne interviste, -se ashtu mund tiu ndihmoja sadopak kolegeve te mi shkrimtare ne Shqiperi. Natyrisht se e beja kete me kujdes, qe te mos demtoja marredheniet mes institucioneve kulturore e shkencore te Shqiperise e te Kosoves, qe sapo ishin vendosur. Ismail Kadare, si autor i popullarizuar edhe ne Kosove, me permbledhjen Autobiografia e popullit ne vargje me behej se paraqitej si mbrojtes autoritativ i realizmit socialist, qe qortonte shkrimtaret e tjere kur i dukej se tradhtojne premisat e asaj doktrine!. Ne intervisten e tij ne Gazeta Shqiptare Rexhep Qosja ka rrefyer se per bindjet e tij ishte e kuptueshme dhe e nevojshme qe te bente kritiken e Autobiografise... se Kadarese. Sic kishte qene e kuptueshme qe edhe perpara kesaj, perpara botimit te Panteonit te rralluar, te bente edhe nje kritike me te rrenjesishme te romanit Dasma. Pikerisht te atij romani qe sot vete Kadareja e quan romanin e tij me te dobet, por qe ne Shqiperine komuniste cilesohej si nje nga veprat me te mira te realizimit socialist, romani qe duhej te ishte shembull per shkrimtaret e tjere. Ne kete sfond, kritika qe Qosja i kishte bere ketij romani, i kishte shkaktuar mjaft reagime kunder ne Prishtine, gje te cilen ai e ka rrefyer edhe pak dite me pare, teksa ka pranuar te vendoset serish ne rolin e kritikut. Duke thene permes Gazetes Shqiptare ate qe deri tani eshte thene vetem ne biseda kafenesh apo ne rrethin e atyre qe njihen si kryqezuesit e Kadarese: Me romanet e tij te botuara pas viteve 90-te Ismail Kadare, mjerisht, nuk e ka arritur nivelin artistik te romaneve te tij me te mira te para ketij viti. Nuk kam shpjegim se pse nuk e ka arritur ate nivel! Jo me pak e cuditshme per mua eshte se per carsye ne Shqiperi ende nuk kemi roman te rendesishem, roman te madh, per kohen e diktatures komuniste!. 
Por nuk kishte qene vetem qendrimi ndaj letersise se Kadarese ai qe kishte bere qe te krijohej opinioni se pertej asaj maredhenieje shume te mire zyrtare, fshihej edhe ndonje meri e vjeter. Pershembull mbahet mend edhe nje tjeter qendrim kritik i Qoses ndaj Kadarese, qendrim qe ne fakt nuk ka te beje me letersine. Kur ne vjeshten e vitit 1990, shkrimtari ishte larguar per ne France, per te ndikuar e pershpejtuar (sic do te thoshte vete) rrezimin e komunizmit, ne nje interviste te Zeri i Amerikes, qe do te botohej me germa te medha edhe te Zeri i popullit, Qosja e kishte kritikuar kete veprim: Jo vella, vendi yt nuk eshte Franca. Vendi yt eshte atdheu, Shqiperia. Kesaj deklarate Kadareja nuk i eshte pergjigjur asnjehere, te pakten jo publikisht. Madje te gjitha veprimet e mepasshme, perfshire ketu edhe botimin ne France te librit te Qoses Vdekja me vjen prej syve te tille me parathenie te Kadarese, duket se deshmojne se nuk ruante ndonje hatermbetje. Prandaj edhe kur ne intervisten e tij ne Shekulli, ai e ka akuzuar Qosen se: me shume se per te ndihmuar te verteten, ai, mesa duket, ka dashur tu vije ne ndihme ca miqve te tij, me te cilet ka lidhje te ngushta, pikerisht atyre qe hapja e arkivave i ka vene ne pozita aspak te lakmueshme, botuesi i Toena-s, qe ka publikuar librin e Qoses, ka nxituar te deklaroje se Kadareja eshte keqinformuar dhe prandaj ka reaguar kaq ashper. Ne fakt njefare keqinformimi duhet te ekzistoje. Apo me mire te themi keqleximi midis rreshtash. Sepse Kadare shkruan per Qosen se mendoj se kerkon te heqe vemendjen nga thelbi i ceshtjes: te hapen ose jo arkivat. Se fundi, me aq sa kuptohet nga teksti eshte kunder hapjes. Ne kohen kur Qosja deklarohet se dosjet duhet te hapen. Vetem se kjo duhet bere me anen e nje ligji te vecante. Dosja eshte e besueshme, ka thene ai disa dite pas intervistes se Kadarese, -vetem ne qofte se eshte dosje autentike, e hapur te prani te komisionit shteteror te krijuar kastile per hapjen e dosjeve. Dosjet e tjera, qe shpallin ne internet grupe individesh, organizata e shoqata te ndryshme, qe botojne individe te ndryshem, te hapura pa pranine e komisioneve shteterore, dosjet me dokumente privatisht te perzgjedhura, lejojne mundesine te quhen, edhe po sqene te tilla ne te gjitha rastet, dosje te fallsifikuara. Serish Qosja nuk permend emra: por a nuk eshte nje permbledhje e tille, privatisht e perzgjedhur, edhe libri i Shaban Sinanit Nje dosje per Kadarene? Apo ky eshte nje tjeter lexim subjektiv mes rreshtave? Dhe nese, serish ne te njejten menyre, do ta lexoje edhe vete shkrimtari shqiptar, atehere shtypi ndoshta do te kete nje raund te dyte te polemikes: Rexhep Qosja - Ismail Kadare.

----------


## Brari

Thuhet aty me lart se:

Kadare e ka akuzuar Qosen se: me shume se per te ndihmuar te verteten, ai, mesa duket, ka dashur tu vije ne ndihme ca miqve te tij, me te cilet ka lidhje te ngushta, pikerisht atyre qe hapja e arkivave i ka vene ne pozita aspak te lakmueshme, ..



Ja kjo eshte thelbi  i grindjes se heshtur Kadare-Qose.. ose i  perfshirjes se Qoses ne kto punet e Dosjeve..


Ne Kosove  ..Qosja eshte partizan i hapjes se Dosjeve..  dhe ktu ai mendon se kjo do te sjell "shi ne kallamoq  te vet".. 
Pra mendon shpirt m.uti se po te germojne Mavro Ethemet e tij  neper Dosje do gjejne  "mall"  me leverdi  per tu perdorur kunder  LDK-se  e qe pastaj per ta shitur ne Gazetat qelbanike Kosov press e Epok..   

Kurse ne Tirane Qosja eshte armik i hapjes se Dosjeve sepse aty ai ka frike se del  pocaq.i ..pisllek  maskarallek per te kaluaren e shokeve te tije  ne Tiran..pra per  krokodio-shkrimtaret  qe militojne fanatikisht  ne PS te PPSh-se.. e sorrollop.. e plot e plot te tjere.. me te cilet ai kurdisi  revolucionin e vonuar asfalo skelo-jevgjito mafiozo- kanibalesk..

Kadarja i di keto po nuk e xhvesh shpaten tamëm se.. per fat te keq dhe ai e ka nje vella qe ju bashkangjit Ceko Cupa Frrok Neritaneve  e qe ata te tere bashke u bashkuan me Zan Luiz Caush Dokle Zabitat  ne 97..   ne pararendje te revolucionit  shkatrrimtar qe solli ose ri-solli nomenklaturen e dhj.ere te PPSh-se.. ne pushtet .. ate nomenklature qe Il e Shahin  e trecereku i gjirokastriteve me  emer ( pra jo sorrollopi Fino Ruc..) i kishin ndejtur te tromaksur dizet e ca  vjet me radhe..
Dhe  Kadarja e di  se dhe   Mejdani i PPSH-se e quajti  ..shkrimtar Oborri ..Kadarene vete por ama po ki Mejdan Nano  ja vuri Shahinin Ambasador  ne Suedi te Nobelit  .. kinse per merita ne  revolucionin anti-malok por ne fakt per ti vene nje shtyp  ne goje Kadarese qe te mos bej shum ciu miu kunder Mafies se Nano Edvin caushave..

Eee jan te ngaterruara gjerat..

----------


## Diabolis

Kadareja dhe sistemi i mykur i vlerave 


Sadik Bejko
Gjatë prillit dhe në javët e para të majit, pas shkrimeve dhe intervistave të prof. Qoses, seç pati një rimarrje të temës Kadare në shtypin shqiptar. Ndonjë artikullshkrues, që nuk e ka për profesion kritikun letrar, botoi një seri shkrimesh plot vrer mbi vepra të tij, por, duke qenë se të shkruara të tilla vijnë me porosi prej zyrave a ish-zyrave, ku ka punuar autori i tyre, nuk ia vlen të ndalesh në to. Prej qarqesh të tilla shkrimtarëve gjithmonë u kanë ardhur shqetësime, sidomos Kadaresë, se si duket zotërinjtë e vërtetë, fshehur pas njerëzish të tillë, ende nuk e kanë shuar mërinë ndaj atij. Mbase se u kanë djegur disa nga shkrimet dhe intervistat e fundit të shkrimtarit. Mbase nga botimi i Dosjes për Kadarenë, mbase dhe nga botimi në Amerikë i librit Ditë kafenesh, botim aq i veçantë për nga luksi, por dhe për vlerësimin e profesorit amerikan mbi këtë libër dhe mbi personalitetin e shkrimtarit. Ecurinë e tij prej shkrimtari nën diktaturë, atë që ai kurrë nuk e bëri budallallëkun që ti kundërvihej hapur regjimit, por që prapë nuk shterri të bëjë letërsi të madhe, ai e quan një udhëtim i vetmuar dhe heroik. Pati dhe shkrime a intervista që gjoja, larg e larg dosjes Kadare, hidhnin idenë se nën diktaturë janë përndjekur e rrezikur dhe shkrimtarët me pozita e detyra të rëndësishme shtetërore.
Heshtja për shkrimtarët e veprave madhore
Kjo që po ndodh me Kadarenë, rivlersimi jo profesional, por nga shtypi i lidhur me politikën, i krijimtarisë dhe i personalitetit të tij, me shkrimtarët e tjerë shqiptarë të kohës së tij as që mendohet të bëhet. Madje këta merren në mbrojtje. Në të dyja këto plane, në atë politik dhe në atë letrar, ata qendrojnë ku e ku larg Kadaresë. Roli i tyre shoqëror dhe letërsia e tyre mbetet me njollat e kohës dhe ato vështirë se lahen ndonjëherë. Mendoj se ka dy arsye që shkrimtarët e mëdhenj të realizmit socialist nuk i prek njeri. E para, ata abdikuan nga arti i tyre dhe gjatë këtyre viteve prodhuan vepra të një natyre tjetër. Nga një letërsi e gëzimeve dhe e sukseseve, kaluan në tekste të ngjyrosura nga zhgënjimi dhe trishtimi. E dyta, ata u njëjtësuan aktivisht me klimën e re politike, ose qetësisht, duke shfrytëzuar trafikun e vjetër të interesave e të influencave, u futën nën ombrellën mbrojtëse të partive politike të ditës. Kështu, të shpërndarë nëpër parti, ata i thonë njëri-tjetrit mos më nga, se nuk të ngas, më mbro, të të mbroj. Fama e tyre në letërsi mbetet për veprat e dikurshme madhore, të cilat nuk i ribotojnë më, madje në antologjitë më të fundme me vepra të zgjedhura po përfaqësohen me krijime të temave minore. Ata jetojnë me famën e së shkuarës jo se tashmë nuk kanë shkruar gjë të re, por nga që me kritikë e analiza, me rivlerësimin themelor të veprës së tyre nuk merret njeri. Institute, universite, akademi kemi, studime pasuniversitare ku përvit jepen tituj dhe grada shkencore kemi, por dhe se kanë kaluar 14 vjet nuk janë ndërmarrë studime me themel për letërsinë e shkruar nën diktaturë. Mbase se për këtë nuk jemi të përgatitur. Veç ndryshimeve politike, në Shqipëri nuk është krijuar një sistem i ri vlerash.
Rikthimi te tezat e Koço Bihikut
Prej kësaj situate në shtyp rivijnë dhe vlerësime sipas tezës së famshme të vlerave për treshen Agoll, Kadare, Arapi, tezë e teksteve zyrtare të kohës së komunizmit. Kadareja ka pasur statusin e shkrimtarit botëror, që nga botimi në Francë i romanit Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur. Me rastin e ribotimit të fundi të këtij romani në Gjermani, kritika vendase e quajti shkrimtarin tonë Markezi evropian. Po ende ka njerëz (F. Myrtaj), që duan të na kthejnë në shtratin e Prokustit të kritikës së djeshme, në tekstet e Koço Bihikut, ta vënë prapë letërsinë nën shufrën rrafshuese, kolektiviste të vlerave, diktuar kjo nga urdhrat politikë të kohës. Kadareja shkrimtar realisht kurrë nuk ka qenë në këtë treshe. Pyetja që duket sheshit si hileqare se si do të jetosh ti jashtë kësaj tresheje, nënkupton atë që të gjithë keni qenë njësoj edhe në vlerat politike. E pikërisht për këto u bënë më të mëdha akuzat nga një shkrues, i cili madje na propozoi që veprave të Kadaresë tu vëmë dinamitin. Në se heshtet për njollat politike dhe vepra të artistëve të tjerë të treshes e jashtë saj, justifikuar me atë se ashtu ishte koha, me Kadarenë, ndodh e kundërta, shpëthejnë zhurma dinamiti prej letrash e prej vlerash të mykura.
Zëdhënësi i një vendi të vogël malor
Por ka një vlerësim tjetër. Edhe sot ai është shkrimtari më i lexuar në Shqipëri. Më lart përmenda atë profesorin amerikan që veprën e tij e quan udhëtim heroik dhe i vetmuar. Por më mirë po i mbahemi vlerësimit të njërit prej historianëve më të mëdhenj botërorë, Erik Hobsbaum, anëtar i Akademisë Britanike dhe i Akademisë Amerikane të Arteve dhe të Shkencave, i cili Kadarenë e quan zëdhënës të një vendi të vogël malor që nën sundimin komunist fitoi për herë të parë një vend në botë (Epoka e ekstremeve, bot. shqip Çabej, v.1997, f. 420). Dhe Hobsbaum jo që nuk përmend ndonjë shkrimtar të treshes(!), por as një shkrimtar tjetër të Evropës Lindore. Kadareja që gjatë komunizmit është vlerësuar si ambasador i Shqipërisë në botë. Më e rëndësishmja është se ai, në radhë të parë, mbeti një shkrimtar i nevojshëm për publikun e vet (Hobsbaum), derisa veprat e tij atëhere nuk binin në tokë, bliheshin e lexoheshin me një frymë. Rolin prej zëdhënësi të një kombi ai e ka luajtur edhe tani, në ditët kur po vendosej për ndërhyrjen e ushtrive të NATO-s në Kosovë. Ka qenë fare pranë me shtabet që e morën një vendim të tillë.
Shkrimtari dhe predikuesi, prokurori i diktaturave
Natyrisht, një status të tillë e fitoi, në radhë të parë, me talentin prej shkrimtari të madh. Ai udhëtonte jashtë Shqipërisë dhe formalisht i duhej të ishte edhe një zë pro regjimit. Por letërsia e tij është ashtu siç e kanë quajtur, letërsi e një prokurori të diktaturave, dhe se e shkruar në burgun e një diktature. Ata që e botonin dinin ta ndanin shkrimtarin dhe njeriun nga roli i imponuar prej rrethanave. Ky personalitet që mbronte vendin e vet, që sillte mrekullitë historike të vendit të vet, që shpaloste magjitë e një kulture të vogël, por mjaft origjinale, ky talent dhe kjo mendje e fuqishme nuk ka se si, në të njëjtën kohë, të mbronte burgun komunist. Dhe ndërkohë që fama i rritej, ai nuk e ndante fatin e tij nga fati i popullit të vet. Kjo për ata andej perdes ishte një vlerë morale jo e zakonshme. Të bësh letërsi të tillë që të pranohesh në botë si shkrimtar i madh dhe të kthehesh në të prapë në burgun ku jeton populli yt e ku të ka hedhur kjo botë e ndarë me perde të hekurt, do të thotë se me ndërgjegje ke zgjedhur të jesh zëri i një populli. 
Të marrësh rolin e zëdhënësit të popullit tënd është më e vështira për një shkrimtar. Duhet të zgjedhësh muzën apo politikën, artistin apo udhëheqësin shpirtëror, zëdhënësin i lirisë apo të diktaturës, shkrimtarin apo predikuesin? Dramaciteti traumatik i këtyre alternativave mund të çonte në një deformim të pështirë letrar, po të mos ishte një talent dhe një mendje e pashoqe. Duke kaluar midis fijesh kaq të ngatërruara e të rrezikshme për letërsinë (diktatura, komunizmi, nacionalizmi, liria, fati historik tragjik i një populli, jetesa brenda mureve, suksesi marramendës jashtë mureve, ruajtja e kaq ekuilibrave), kur shkrimtari duhet të jetë shkrimtar e vetëm shkrimtar, e bëjnë fenomenin Kadare me tregues të tillë që do të jetë edhe për shumë kohë objekt studimi. Ai u mbijetoi aq kontradiktave që shpesh janë vetëvrasëse për letërsinë. Si i tillë, ai është një fenomen i përmasave të tjera, me vlera edhe përtej këtij vendi.
Dhe vrazhdësia e politikës vazhdon
Pse e lejoi shteti shqiptar i kohës një shkrimtar të tillë? Kadareja u imponua. Nga ana tjetër, për sistemin, mund të thuash, se suksesi i tij ishte një reklamë pa pare. Sot në Shqipëri e dinë mirë se si mbushet një çantë plot, për tu botuar një shkrim pozitiv politik në një revistë prestigjoze në botë. Kështu, shkrimet e tij pro regjimit kanë qenë pjesë e haraçit. Kadare ka ecur në fije të holla e të rezikshme dhe Dosja Kadare këtë provon, se edhe ai është përgjuar e kontrolluar në çdo fjalë. Por dhe në kushtet e shtypjes së atëhershme shqiptare, vepra e tij lexohej se ai dinte të shprehte ato që mendonte dhe ndiente pjesa më e arsimuar e popullit. Fanatikët dhe dashakeqët, frymëzuar nga politika, le ti lexojnë edhe sot ato shkrime që edhe shkrimtarët e tjerë shqiptarë të kohës së tij nuk po i botojnë më dhe që tek këta të fundit janë volumi më i madh dhe më kryesori në krijimtarinë e tyre. 
Pse ai nuk qe disident? Sipas dy profesorëve të cituar, dhe disidenca qe pjesë e lojës politike të regjimeve. Sollxhenicinin e përdorën në propagandën kundër Stalinit dhe, kur u bë i rrezikshëm, e zbuan. Lëshimet vlenin për viktimat e spastrimeve të ardhshme (Hobsbaum). 
Fati i shkrimtarëve në mjediset tona ka qenë i vështirë. Të jesh shkrimtar i madh midis kaq të vegjlish, kur politika prapë vrazhdësisht ndërhyn që të bëjë ligjin në sistemin e vlerave jashtë fushës së saj, është dhe më e vështirë. Dhe kur profesionistët heshtin

----------


## Diabolis

Nga Korrieri, Metropol dhe Sot...

nga Korrieri

Kur te medhenjte behen te vegjel

Nga Mustafa NANO 

Ne dy te perditshme te ndryshme te dites se djeshme u publikuan dy intervista, te cilat me gjase kane bere qe te perditshmet ne fjale te jene shitur ca me shume se sa ne dite te zakonshme, por pa e rivalizuar dot megjithate rritjen e tirazhit te "Zerit te Popullit" nja dy dite me pare me rastin e nje interviste tjeter, ate te kryetarit te bashkise se Tiranes, gje qe ne fakt ka te beje me magjine e pakonkurueshme te politikes, e jo me ndonje interes me te vecante publik lidhur me personazhin Edi Rama. 

Intervistat u ishin marre nga "Metropol" e "Sot" respektivisht Ismail Kadarese e Dritero Agollit. [intervistat ne vijim - D D] Ishin me te gjata se sa intervistat, qe keta te dy japin rendom ne shtypin shqiptar; madje, ajo e Dritero Agollit do te vijoje edhe sot, ndoshta edhe neser e pasneser. Duke pare se te intervistuarit flisnin ne te njejten dite, ne dy gazeta te ndryshme per njeri-tjetrin, te krijohej pershtypja se ishte dicka e ujdisur midis dy gazetave e dy shkrimtareve. Por afermendsh, nuk ka si te jete keshtu. Eshte thjesht nje rastesi. 

Dihet qe dy shkrimtaret me te medhenj te letersise shqiptare (kjo eshte nje nga te paktat - ne mos, e vetmja - cliché te botes komuniste qe ia ka dale mbane te mbetet e palenduar ne periudhen postkomuniste. Madje, cliche-ja eshte me e sakte kur, ne vend te percaktorit "te dy", citohet qellimisht tandem-i nominativ "Kadare e Agolli", duke dashur me kete te theksohet ne fillim Kadare, e pastaj Agolli; dhe me te drejte), dihet pra qe keta te dy, megjithese gjate gjithe kohes mezi e kane duruar e mezi e durojne njeri-tjetrin, vijojne megjithate te jene te permbajtur dhe kembengulin ta mohojne deri diku nje gje te tille, gje qe duket edhe tek rikthimi nostalgjik i Kadarese ne kohet e rinise se tyre, nja njemije vjet me pare, kur qe te dy shkembenin shpenguar biseda e ide mbi mizorine e regjimit te Hoxhes. Te ngjante se intervista e djeshme e Kadarese, perpara se te ishte kapaku qe i vihet kazanit te akuzave kunder Agollit te bera ne fakt nga vezhgues e ndjekes te letersise, permbante kumtin: "shiko, mishin po ta ha, po kockat po t'i ruaj". Po keshtu Agolli, i cili, ndonese flet nga pozitat e "viktimes" se fushatave te organizuara here pas here nga qarqe te ndryshme mediatike, e ndonese kete radhe duket i zemeruar si asnjehere tjeter, e frenon disi gjuhen kur eshte puna qe duhet te flase per kolegun e vet. Sigurisht, hedh poshte me terselleme akuzat, leshon ndonje kercenim, sipas te cilit do te heqe dore nga skrupujt nese akuzat do te vijojne, por nuk e braktis per fare rolin e gentleman-it. 

Duket qe eshte kacafytje megjithate, dhe ne thelb, ne kete kacafytje publike midis Kadarese e Agollit se c'ka dicka prej njerezish te vegjel. Eshte nje variacion i avazit te vjeter me teme "e lagu, s'e lagu". Ata te dy tashme e dine pergjegjesine, rolin, vendin e peshen e tyre, dhe ajo cfare ata dine, nuk ndryshon shume nga opinioni, te cilin e ka bere te vetin pjesa me e madhe e publikut shqiptar: "Kadareja e Agolli jane shkrimtaret me te medhenj qe ka pjelle ky vend. Kadare eshte padiskutim me i madh e me influent, n'dac ne boten shqiptare, n'dac ne ate jo shqiptare. Ai eshte tashme (prej kohesh, ne fakt) nje ze i dallueshem e i pakonfondueshem ne korin e shkrimtareve me te mire te planetit, gje qe per Agollin - te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejte - nuk e mendon njeri. Kadare gjithashtu, ne ndryshim nga Agolli, i cili me regjimin e Hoxhes ka patur deklarativisht e publikisht nje raport miqesor e pa te krisura, eshte shquar per nje raport plot nderlikime e te cara me nomenklaturen e kuqe. Por qe te dy amá - qofte ne emer te ruajtjes se integritetit te tyre fizik, qofte per te mbijetuar si individualitete artistike - i kane sherbyer regjimit te Hoxhes. Te gjithe e besojne qe keta s'e kane dashur regjimin, por qe te gjithe e dine qe keta i kane sherbyer regjimit. Nuk kish shume per te zgjedhur ne ato kohe: o do te pranoje te kaloje jeten burgjeve, o do t'i sherbeje dikatures (sigurisht, brenda secilit opsion mund te zgjidhje akoma, dhe keshtu mund te behej lehte, fjala vjen, dallimi midis shperfillesit "par excellence" Lasgush Poradeci, "vicklahedhesit subversiv" Ismail Kadare e beniaminit te talentuar te regjimit Dritero Agolli). Te tre keta bene zgjedhjen per te mos e kaluar jeten burgjeve. Dhe, sipas meje, nuk bene keq. 

Merret vesh qe Kadare e vuan me shume turpin prej kesaj situate, por ne kete mes nuk i falet qe te carat midis tij e regjimit te na i shese per hone e qe raportin tekanjoz me regjimin te na i shese si lufte te Goliathit (regjimi) me Davidin (Ismaili). Ismail Kadare, per te cilin te qenit shkrimtar ngjan te jete me i rendesishem se sa te qenit gjithcka tjeter, nuk ben keq ta konsideroje veten edhe me pakez fat qe e kaloi pjesen me te madhe te jetes se vet nen diktature. Nuk duhet te jete pa gje ai ligjerimi si prej te dehuri, te cilin Graham Greene e vuri ne gojen e nje trafikanti mendjemprehte tek filmi "Njeriu i trete": "Nen thundren e Borgia-ve, qe sunduan me gjak, terror e masakra per tridhjete vjet me radhe, linden Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, e tok me ta, rilindja europiane. Zviceranet kane jetuar per 500 vjet ne demokraci e paqe, por cfare pollen? Sahatin qe ben tik-tak." 

Por duke e lene menjane kete gjetje fluturake, duhet thene se tek Ismail Kadare mungon nje lloj perunjjeje introspektive intelektuale ne gjithe gjykimin aposteriori, qe ai i ben raportit me regjimin e cmendur komunist. Edhe disidente te vertete te Europes ish-komuniste i kane vleresuar gjerat e shkuara ne nje menyre me empathike se sa Kadare. Zerave qe vinin prej bashkevuajtesve te tij ne vitin 1989, e qe kerkonin nje ndeshkim shembullor te personazheve pergjegjes mbi ate qe kish ndodhur ne Cekosllovaki deri ne ate moment, Vaclav Haveli iu pergjigj ne nje menyre, qe gjithkujt mund t'i duket e padrejte: Askush ne kete bote nuk eshte thjesht e vetem viktime (kete fraze te tij me sa duket ka marre pak me vone ish-Presidenti shqiptar, per ta berishizuar ne nje trajte qe i leverdiste: jemi te gjithe bashkefajtore e bashkevuajtes). 

E megjithese fraza e Havelit duket e padrejte, ajo te gozhdon me mesazhin e me fuqine e vet empathike. E te mos harrojme qe Haveli, ne ndryshim nga Kadare (nga Agolli, po se po) pati per "kusur" gjate regjimit shtypes vetem ecejaket neper burgje. Te mos harrojme gjithashtu, se ne kohen qe Kadare studionte (e ne te njejten kohe, bente nje jete te paqortueshme prej dandy) ne Moske, Haveli mbetet pa nje burse studimi e dergohet ushtar. Te mos harrojme me ne fund, se ne vitin 1975, kur Kadare shijonte suksesin e "Dimrit te madh" (personalisht, e kam lexuar andej nga fundi i viteve '70 me shume se dhjete here ate liber e me shume se pesedhjete here pasazhe te tij, e qe te gjitha heret jam befasuar njesoj nga stili i tij nazik i te shkruarit), Haveli i shkruan Presidentit Husak nje leter denoncuese ndaj regjimit, e cila u be shpirti i kontestimit cekosllovak. 

E di, qe ne Prage ka qene shume me lehte se sa ne Tirane, ne mos per t'i rezistuar diktatures, te pakten per te bere nje jete shperfillese e indiferente ndaj saj (nderkohe qe tek ne librat e ndaluar percilleshin neteve dore me dore e shtepi me shtepi, ne Prage librat e ndaluar te Kafkes mund te bliheshin diten me diell ne ndonje librari te maskuar "me dijenine e nomenklatures" si dyqan antikuaresh). Ne kete kuptim, askush nuk ka kerkuar nga Kadare, pse nuk ka qene Havel ne Shqiperi. Se pari, kjo ka qene e pamundur, e se dyti, nuk di pse mendoj qe Shqiperise i vlen me teper nje Kadare (shkrimtar i madh e nje "entitet" antikomunist gati i pavlere) se sa nje Havel (shkrimtar gati dosido e nje "entitet" i madh moral e human). Une e di, qe kjo qe sapo thashe, eshte gjithe diten e diskutueshme, por e them ngaqe kam patur e kam bindjen se Kadarese duhet t'i mjaftoje te jete ky qe eshte. Ne te tjereve eshte e sigurte qe na mjafton.


Nga Metropol: 

Violeta Murati

U ndamë kur Agolli pranoi Enverin

28 Gusht  Cili ishte shkaku i polemikës midis Arshi Pipës dhe Ismail Kadaresë? Pas botimit në gazetën Metropol të parathënies së romanit Kronikë në gur, që iu refuzua Pipës nga botuesi anglez, reagon shkrimtari Kadare duke zbuluar përfundimisht misterin e sherrit të gjatë midis kritikut dhe shkrimtarit. Ndërsa në treg del botimi i dytë Dosja Kadare, zbulohet dhe ftohja e gjatë që ka shoqëruar prej viteve 80 dy shkrimtarët Kadare-Agolli; Çfarë po ndodh me moralin e shqiptarëve pas diktaturës 

Rrëfim, ndjesë dhe rebelim. Për një shkrimtar të kalibrit të Ismail Kadaresë të zbulohet një mister nuk ka të bëjë aspak me ndërgjegjësimin moral, por me çlirimin final të ndërgjegjes, që duket se ende ndiqet nga izolimi. 

Kur u botua në gazetën Metropol parathënia e plotë e profesor Arshi Pipës, për romanin Kronikë në gur, vëmendja u përqëndrua te fakti se Kadare paska shkruar nën diktaturë një vepër të këtillë disidente. Teza e Pipës vinte pas aludimit mbi portretin e Enver Hoxhës, si homoseksual. Kadare e pohon se ky publikim do të ishte fatale për të, por e pranon se është treguar tepër i 

ashpër me të, duke kërkuar tërthorazi, ndjesë. 

Ndërsa këto ditë është botuar Dosja Kadare, më me pak zhurmë se botimi i parë, por shumë më i ashpër për shkrimtarin. Përse ky botim po përcillet pa reagime? Në qendër vazhdon të mbeten kritikat komuniste, ideologjike, që janë quajtur mirëfillli krime në letërsi. Emri i Dritëro Agollit e ka bërë shkrimtarin Ismail Kadare të rebelohet. Dikur miqësia e ngushtë e tyre, është zëvendësuar prej shumë vitesh me ftohjen, madje dhe në bindje të kundërta. Thelbi i saj, ajo që nato kohëra ishte shpirti i një miqësie të vërtetë: refuzimi i brendshëm i regjimit, vdiq. Mbeti vetëm lëvozhga e jashtme, pohon Kadare në intervistën e tij. Ndërsa dera e shkrimtarit Agolli vazhdon të mbetet e mbyllur nën epitafin e të shoqes se ashtu ishte koha. 

Në librin tuaj të fundit Letërkëmbim me presidentin, edhe nga ju edhe nga ish-presidenti R. Alia, përmendet Arshi Pipa. A mund të na sqaroni polemikën dhe incidentin me Arshi Pipën, i cili për shumë njerëz mbetet ende një mister? 

Mendoj se nuk ka ndonjë mister. Ka vetëm paqartësi si rrjedhojë e mosshpjegimit të plotë të gjërave. Gazeta juaj ishte ndoshta e para që ndërmori një hap për sqarim, me botimin që i bëri studimit të profesor A. Pipës, lidhur me romanin Kronikë në gur. Siç dihet tashmë ky studim ka qenë shkruar si parathënie për botimin anglisht të romanit. Dihet gjithashtu që romani ka qenë përkthyer pikërisht prej Arshi Pipës. 

Bëhet fjalë për parathënien e refuzuar nga botuesi anglez. Cili ka qenë konkretisht shkaku i acarimit tuaj? 

Parathënia u refuzua dhe për shkak të saj u prish kontrata, duke u refuzuar bashkë me të edhe përkthimi. Parathënia u gjykua e rrezikshme për autorin që jetonte ende në një vend diktatorial. Por shkaku i acarimit tim ska patur lidhje me këtë. Po përpiqem të jem sa më i qartë. Normalisht unë duhej të isha mirënjohës ndaj profesor Pipës për përkthimin. Dhe kam qenë, në fillim, tepër mirënjohës. Unë duhet ti isha mirënjohës gjithashtu edhe për parathënien tepër interesante, por nëse do të mund ta takoja atëherë do ti thosha: Profesor, ju faleminderit për vlerësimin tuaj, por ju keni theksuar jashtëzakonisht shumë tingëllimin antikonformist të romanit tim. Ju e nxirrni atë si një vepër disidente, antikomuniste që denoncon luftën e klasave e terrorin komunist, madje demaskon personalisht shefin e këtij terrori, Enver Hoxhën. Thënë ndryshe, ju keni mbiçmuar shumë meritat e mia si shkrimtar liberal, madje më quani haptas rebel. Asnjë shkrimtar në Shqipëri nuk mund të shkruante një vepër të atillë siç e mendoni ju kaq haptas kundër regjimit e aq më pak kundër Enver Hoxhës. 

Gjirokastra perverse, këtë tablo Pipa e përqendron shumë dukshëm në kritikën e tij duke e sintetizuar në të vetmin synim, se ky ishte qyteti i Hoxhës, deri në homoseksualitetin e tij, që ju keni dashur ta sofistikoni në veprën tuaj. A e pohoni dhe ju një gjë të tillë, sepse mendohet se polemika ka lindur pikërisht mbi këtë sofizëm? 

Në studimin e tij A. Pipa i lëshon shumë një kinse armiqësie time ndaj qytetit të lindjes. Madje lidhur me raportet e mia me Gjirokastrën, ai bën analogji me raportet e Dantes me Firencen e tij. Sdua të zgjatem me këtë, por dua të them thjesht dhe sinqerisht se kjo nuk ekziston. Qyteti im i lindjes mua smë ka bërë ndonjë të keqe, e aq më pak të më ketë dëbuar siç ka bërë Firencia me Danten. Ndërkaq, po aq sinqerisht dua të pohoj se kur e kam lexuar këtë, jo vetëm skam ndier ndonjë bezdi, por, ndonëse realisht nuk është e vërtetë, si gjetje, nga ana profesionale, më është dukur interesante. Ashtu siç është gjetje e bukur e A. Pipës, teza e transferimit të urrejtjes ndaj një njeriu kundër një qytetit të tërë. 

Sa për çështjen e seksualitetit të E. Hoxhës, jo vetëm që kjo nuk ekziston në Kronikë në gur, por as që më ka shkuar ndër mend. Probleme të tilla, qofshin të vërteta apo pëshpërima pa bazë, më janë dukur fare pa peshë që as e ulin, as e ngrenë një personazh historik (për të mos thënë se në Evropën e sotme ka gjasë më shumë ta ngrenë se ta ulin). 

Ndërkaq në studimin e A. Pipës, aludimet për Enver Hoxhën, janë renditur rresht, të gjitha negative...?! 

Kjo është e vërtetë. Krijohet përshtypja se unë i jam qepur atij. Sot, kur ne po e bëjmë këtë bisedë (sot kur shumë njerëz mburren e kapardisen me kinse trimëritë e tyre në atë kohë), unë mund të krenohesha e të thosha se ja, në Kronikë në gur, paskam bërë këtë apo atë aludim, siç e ka konfirmuar edhe profesor A. Pipa, qysh me parathënien e tij, në fillimet e viteve 80, e më pas, më 1987, në revistën Telos të Nju-Jorkut. 

Çdo shkrimtar i ish-perandorisë komuniste që, kishte rezerva për regjimin, do të ishte i lumtur që komente të tilla ti bëheshin në Perëndim, në atë që quhej botë e lirë. Ndërkaq shkrimtari vetë, më saktë se cilido, e di se sa dhe në cilat vepra ka qenë ose jo, qëllimisht subversiv. 

Pyetja, a ka qenë i saktë zbërthimi i Kronikë në gur prej A. Pipës, në një vizion të përgjithshëm smund të ketë veçse një përgjigje pozitive. Kjo lidhet me vetë natyrën e letërsisë, kur kemi të bëjmë me letërsinë e vërtetë, letërsinë normale. E kam thënë shumë kohë më parë se kjo lloj letërsie është armike natyrale e diktaturës. Duke theksuar se në Shqipëri nuk lejohej disidenca, kam thënë gjithashtu se jam përpjekur të bëj letërsi normale në një vend anormal. 

Kronikë në gur ka qenë e tillë. Pra pa mëtuar të jetë rebele, ka qenë realisht e tillë, falë normalitetit të saj. Nga ky normalitet A. Pipa ka nxjerrë të vërtetën e një teksti të shkruar në një kohë që është e huaj dhe armiqësore për të. 

Sa për figurën e Enver Hoxhës, për të parë sa ka ose nuk ka të drejtë profesor Pipa, do tju lutesha që krahas kësaj interviste të botohej portreti i shkurtër i Enver Hoxhës në kreun 15, të Kronikë në gur. Është fare e qartë se në këtë portret nuk ka asnjë grimë pozitive. Sipas studiuesit francez E. Faye, ka përkundrazi, një nuancë të lehtë negative. Lexuesi juaj, ndihmuar ndoshta edhe nga ndonjë analizë e tekstit, do ta kuptojë më qartë. 

Mbetet gjithmonë pyetja e acarimit tuaj me profesor A. Pipën...? 

Tekstin e A. Pipës e kam lexuar shumë vonë, në vitin 1987 ose 1988, kur rreziku nuk ishte më i tmerrshëm si më parë. Jam habitur natyrisht, dhe e kam kuptuar më mirë pse është refuzuar. Botimi i tij si parathënie do të ishte fatal për mua. Megjithatë nuk kam ndier asnjë acarim ndaj A. Pipës. E kam shpjeguar thjesht si hutim, naivitet ose mosvlerësim të rrethanave. Siç e përmenda më lart, ishte e pranishme gjithmonë kënaqësia, që një kundërshtar i regjimit komunist si A. Pipa kishte gjetur në këtë vepër e në disa të tjera, kumte të lirisë, çka tregonte se këto vepra ishin normale. 

Pak kohë më pas, më 1989-1990, pikërisht në kohën e letërkëmbimit tim me ish-presidentin Alia, si rrufe në të kthjellët, A. Pipa, në Zëri i Amerikës, bëri një seri sulmesh kundër meje, thelbi i të cilave ishte: I. Kadare, meqenëse ska bërë asgjë për demokracinë nuk ka të drejtë të flasë për të! 

Merret me mend habia, e më pas zemërimi im. Unë, që sipas tij, njëzet vjet më parë, skisha lënë gjë pa thënë, kundër regjimit dhe Enver Hoxhës, tani spaskësha as të drejtë të flisja për demokracinë. 

Në duar kisha korrekturat e Ftesë në studio, dhe ashtu, i zemëruar siç isha, shtova në tekst një reagim të ashpër e plot fyerje për të. Ndër të tjera, parathënia e tij, pikërisht ajo që e kisha çmuar, mu duk tani qëllimkeqe, si një kallëzim në polici. 

E keni pohuar dhe vetë se keni qenë i ashpër në kritikën ndaj Arshi Pipës, madje e keni tepruar. Në një botim të mëvonshëm i keni hequr fyerjet. Ka qenë kjo një kërkim ndjese e tërthortë? 

Natyrisht. Në botimin e parë të Ftesës në frëngjisht, pas një viti, në mos gaboj, gjëja e parë që bëra ishte të hiqja fyerjet kundër A. Pipës. Më pas, në një intervistë me shtypin shqiptar, e pohova hapur se isha penduar. 

Në Shqipëri, pendimi dhe kërkimi i ndjesës, pothuajse nuk njihen. (Ish-nomenklatura komuniste, e cila shpejton të mbushë shtypin me kujtimet e saj rozë, jep shembullin më barbar për këtë.) 

Në raste të ndryshme kam kërkuar ndjesë publikisht së paku tri-katër herë. Dhe asnjëherë nuk kam ndier bezdinë më të vogël. Përkundrazi. 

Po reagimi i profesor A. Pipës, cili ka qenë? 

Me sa jam në dijeni, gjatë udhëtimit të tij në Shqipëri, pas rënies së komunizmit, e kanë pyetur shumë herë për këtë incident, por ai është shprehur shumë pak. Nuk e di saktësisht çka ndodhur por përshtypja ime ka qenë se kjo ngjarje fatkeqe, ashtu siç më ka helmuar mua, do ta ketë helmuar edhe atë. 

Këto ditë është botuar libri i dytë Dosja Kadare, me materiale të reja, shumë më të ashpra se i pari. Emri i shkrimtarit Dritëro Agolli është më i godituri. Si janë marrëdhëniet tuaja pas kësaj? Ku është ndryshimi? 

Është vërtet një gjë tepër e papëlqyeshme të lexosh gjëra të tilla. Është tepër dëshpëruese. Ndryshimi midis nesh bazohet në një gjë themelore. Unë skam shkruar kurrë asnjë radhë pas krahëve kundër atij dhe kundër askujt. Kurse ai dhe grupi i tij kanë shkruar me qindra. Ky është superioriteti im mbi ta. Dhe këtë smund ta ndryshojë asgjë. 

Ju keni qenë miq. Shumë njerëz diskutojnë për ftohjen tuaj. Ka mendime se ai nuk i ka ndërruar bindjet e veta të majta, gjë që i përmendet si meritë. Ju, dihet i keni ndërruar... 

Mendoj se është e kundërta. Është ai që i ka ndërruar bindjet e tij e unë jo. Ju mund të hapni sytë nga habia, por unë do tjua vërtetoj. 

Ne kemi qenë miq, kjo është e vërtetë. Madje miq shumë të afërt, qysh në gjimnaz. Pas kthimit nga studimet e larta në Rusi, miqësia u bë edhe më e fortë për shkak të bindjeve të njëjta politike. Ishte fillimi i viteve 60. Ne ishim kundër regjimit dhe hapur flisnim kundër tij. E donim vendin, por ishim të zhgënjyer nga komunizmi, e sidomos nga versioni i tij shqiptar. Kjo vazhdoi gjer në vitin 1966, kohë në të cilën ai botoi librin e tij më të mirë, një ndër më të mirët e kohës, Zhurma e erërave të dikurshme. 

Pastaj atij i vunë synë për ti përgatitur një karrierë politike, në fillim si sekretar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, pastaj si kryetar. Ky ishte dhe mbarimi i të folurës kundër, rrjedhimisht mbarimi i miqësisë sonë. Thelbi i saj, ajo që nato kohëra ishte shpirti i një miqësie të vërtetë: refuzimi i brendshëm i regjimit, vdiq. Mbeti vetëm lëvozhga e jashtme. 

A mund të shpjegohet më qartë një gjë e tillë? 

Natyrisht. Ne nuk flisnim më kundër. Ishte e kuptueshme që ai ti shmangej një gjëje të tillë, sidomos, kur u bë anëtar i Komitetit Qendror. Unë gjithashtu sdoja të abuzoja duke ia kujtuar bisedat e vjetra. Ato mbetën sekreti ynë i përbashkët, një pakt heshtjeje i vazhdueshëm. Asnjëherë, qoftë edhe në çastet e mia të vështira, atëherë kur ai më akuzonte, smë ka shkuar mendja tia kujtoj. Ti thosha, për shembull: ti më akuzon mua si antisocialist, si kundërrevolucionar, si përqeshës të komunizmit, por ti je si unë, ose së paku ke qenë si unë. Por ajo ishte një kohë e mbrapshtë kur ndodhnin gjëra që qysh tani mund të duken të pabesueshme. 

Nuk e besoj që Agolli, për të më kundërshtuar mua, të mohojë atë kohë, kohën e tij më të bukur. Të thotë, për shembull, se nuk ka folur kundër regjimit dhe se unë po fantazoj. 

Ka një paradoks në kritikat e Agollit kur nga ana profesionale mendimet janë të sakta, ndërsa në fund e hedh krejt poshtë veprën, duke përmendur këtu rastin e romanit Koncert në fund të dimrit, roman që mbeti pesë vjet në sirtar. A mendoni se ish-kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe të Artistëve e bënte këtë me vetëdije? 

Është e vërtetë se analizat e tij janë të sakta, qoftë për Pashallarët e kuq, qoftë për Pallatin e ëndrrave e sidomos për Koncert në fund të dimrit (dokumenti 32 në librin e Sh. Sinanit). 

Nuk ishte vështirë të gjente gabimet ideologjike në këto vepra, sidomos ai që i kishte njohur mendimet e mia. Kishim folur, siç thashë më lart, mbarë e prapë. Për krimet e Stalinit, për egërsinë e luftës së klasave tek ne, për izolimin dhe mungesën e lirisë. Përqeshjet, talljet e hidhura për regjimin, për të cilat ai më akuzonte sidomos në denoncimin e fundit (dok. 32), ne i kishim bërë dikur së bashku. 

Aktualisht si i keni marrëdhëniet me Agollin, i cili edhe sot vazhdon të gëzojë sukses politik ndërsa ju jeni afër Nobelit, ku letërsia juaj po cilësohet unike në mbarë botën? 

Marrëdhëniet kanë qenë korrekte por pa atë tharmin, që përmenda më lart. Shumë vjet pas ftohjes sonë, më kujtohet, ishte tetori i vitit 1983, ne u gjendëm bashkë me një grup shkrimtarësh shqiptarë në Paris. Një nga ditët, e ftova për të pirë një kafe në një kafene të Chanz Elizesë. Isha kureshtar të dija nëse kishte ruajtur diçka nga koha e parë. Në të vërtetë kisha edhe nostalgji. Ishim vetëm të dy dhe unë, ashtu si dikur, hapa një bisedë delikate. Pak a shumë biseda ishte kjo: 

I. K. Me çthuhet, ai (ishte fjala për E. Hoxhën) nuk e ka të gjatë. Si mendon ti, çdo të bëhet? 

D. A. Po ajo dihet. Ramizi do ta marrë. 

I. K. Ramizin e njohim. Është, pa dyshim, më i butë. Po është i lëkundshëm, apo jo? 

D. A. I lëkundshëm the? Do kemi qyfyre me të. Në mëngjes do gdhihemi aleatë me Bullgarinë. Në darkë do të themi, sjemi më me bullgarët, u bëmë me Turqinë. 

Qeshëm një copë herë si dikur, dhe ndjeva një keqardhje të jashtëzakonshme që ky njeri i tërhequr nga idiotësia e karrierës, e kishte braktisur atë që duhej të ishte, natyrën e tij të vërtetë. 

Në dy raste, në mos gaboj, kam shkruar për natën që kemi kaluar në Budapest, gjatë kthimit nga Parisi. Kam folur për një sjellje të tij disi të çuditshme. Në atë kohë, nuk e dija se pikërisht tre muaj më parë, më 17 korrik 1983, ai kishte shkruar raportin e tmerrshëm kundër romanit Koncert në fund të dimrit. Parë nga ky kënd, ka gjasë që sjellja e tij në hotel, tepër prekëse dhe e njerëzishme, të ishte një shenjë pendimi. Së paku kështu më pëlqen ta mendoj. 

Thuhet se në Akademinë Suedeze kanë dërguar dosje kundër jush. A mund të jetë e vërtetë kjo, sa jeni në dijeni? Kur keni marrë çmimin anglez, në sitin e komenteve kanë rënë në sy mendimet ekstremiste për ju, duke ju cilësuar madje dhe fashist. Ekstremisht ndahen shpesh dhe opinionet këtu, në vend, mendoni se ka arsye ky mllef? 

Për dosjen në Akademinë Suedeze nuk di asgjë. Kurse sulmet e shqiptarëve kundër marrjes së çmimit anglez, i kam parë. Në ato sulme dhe në sulmet e tjera që u bashkërenditën me to, këtu në Tiranë, nuk jam quajtur vetëm fashist. Jam cilësuar me të gjitha epitetet e mundshme: racist, nazist, ultrakomunist, dishepull i Hitlerit, i Stalinit, i E. Hoxhës, agjent i Francës, ultraperëndimor, antiperëndimor, islamik, antiislamik, filosemit, antisemit, antishqiptar e kështu me radhë. 

Shumëkujt e gjitha kjo i duket për të qeshur. Dhe ashtu është vërtet, për të qeshur. Ndërkaq një shthurje e tillë e logjikës dhe një xhungël, një pluhurnajë e tillë e mendimit, nuk mund të ndodhë veç në një vend tribal, nomad e pa kurrfarë themelesh kulturore e morale. Pikërisht e tillë paraqitet shpesh Shqipëria dhe gjithë hapësira shqiptare në Ballkan, përpara opinionit europian e botëror. Një vend që gjithçka e ka kthyer kokëposhtë, që nuk ngopet së rrëzuari vlerat e saj dhe që në vend të demokracisë e lirisë së fjalës, shpalos karrikaturën e tyre. Shkurt një vend që duhet mbajtur sa më larg Evropës. 

Ka zëra, në shtyp, që fushata të tilla denigruese për kulturën shqiptare, përpjekjet që Shqipëria të mos e ketë çmimin Nobel, ose çmimin anglez që sapo u dha, bëjnë pjesë në një strategji izolimi të vendit?! 

Pikërisht këtë thashë më lart. Kultura shqiptare është faktor i dorës së parë për integrimin në Evropë. Letërsia shqipe bën pjesë në familjen e letrave evropiane qysh prej tridhjetë e ca vjetësh. Në atë kohë, Shqipëria ishte e vetizoluar me dashje nga kontinenti evropian, vetëm letërsia, mundi e para të arrijë në botën e lirë. Kjo nuk u ka pëlqyer asnjëherë, e aq më pak mund tu pëlqejë sot rretheve antishqiptare. Ato bëjnë çmos që në sytë e opinionit evropian e botëror, Shqipëria e Kosova, të mbeten vendi i banditëve, i mafies, i drogës, i prostitutave e i horrave. 

Të gjithë e kuptojnë këtë krizë morale, por rrugët e daljes mbeten të pashpjeguara...?! 

Në Shqipëri ka ende shumë gjëra që nuk kuptohen. Për të mos u zgjatur, meqenëse në këtë intervistë u përdor një herë përshkrimi i një ngjarjeje, më lejoni ta mbyll bisedën me një tjetër ngjarje, këtë herë vërtet të pazbërthyeshme. 

Është fjala për një bisedë me një nga kryeministrat e fundit të Shqipërisë, emrin e të cilit, etika nuk më lejon ta përmend. Gjatë një dreke me shqiptarë dhe të huaj, ku ka rënë fjala pikërisht për duhmën e shkatërrimit të vlerave në këtë vend, në çastin kur është përmendur një nga publicistët shqiptarë, tepër i zellshëm kundër figurës së Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut dhe akoma më i zellshëm kundër afrimit të Shqipërisë me Europën dhe SHBA-në, autori i këtyre radhëve ka këmbyer këto replika me shefin e qeverisë. 

I. K. Zoti kryeministër, kam lexuar në shtypin kosovar, se njeriu për të cilin sapo ra fjala, ka mbaruar shkollën e Ministrisë së Brendshme në Beograd. Keni dijeni për një gjë të tillë? 

Kryeministri: Jo vetëm kam dijeni se e ka mbaruar vërtet atë shkollë, por kam dijeni gjithashtu që ky njeri është agjent aktiv i Shërbimit të Fshehtë në Shqipëri. 

I. K. Atëherë si shpjegohet që këtij agjenti jo vetëm i lejohet të bëjë propagandë kundër interesave jetike të Shqipërisë, por për ta kryer sa më mirë këtë punë i është dhënë një vend në katedrën e Universitetit të Tiranës? 

Kryeministri: (Nuk përgjigjet, vetëm bën një shenjë, duke ngritur supet.) 

Kjo është Shqipëria. E errët, e pambrojtur, moskuptuese. Që tragjikisht refuzon vetveten.



Nga Sot:

Dritëro Agolli i përgjigjet për herë të parë pas 15 vitesh Ismail Kadaresë

Ilir Bushi 

Dy mjeshtrat e letërsisë shqiptare, pasi i kanë dhuruar në një moshë më të re, kulturës së vendit të tyre disa nga kryeveprat që do ti kishin zili edhe vendet më të zhvilluara të botës, janë rikthyer drejt njeri-tjetrit në një moshë më serioze për tu përleshur në ring. Ismail Kadare dhe Dritëro Agolli, dy njerëzit që i kanë filluar marrëdhëniet e njohjes së tyre që në gjimnazin Asim Zeneli, të Gjirokastrës, më në fund në moshën 70-vjeçare kanë vendosur të ndahen e të akuzojnë njeri-tjetrin si denoncatorë, edhe për faje që si kanë bërë. Kësisoj, dy murgjit e të njëjtit Urdhër, dy mjeshtrat e letërsisë së shekullit të 20-të, kanë pritur shekullin e 21-të për të ndarë pronësitë e lavdisë letrare, dhe për tju vërsulur njeri-tjetrit, pikërisht në faqet e gazetave të epokës së pluralizmit.Para pak kohësh kur Dritëro Agolli kishte 70-vjetorin e lindjes, atij ju bënë shumë urime e darka, shumë mesazhe celularësh dhe zile telefonash në shtëpi. Por telefonata që nuk iu bë kurrë dhe të cilin ai e priti me siguri deri në mesnatë, ishte telefonata e mikut të tij të vjetër, Ismail Kadare, e cila i mungoi. Edhe këtë rradhë, në 70-vjetorin e Kadaresë (në muajin janar) historia midis tyre pritet të përsëritet. Dhe ndërsa drama vazhdon me hapje arkivash, kryeveprat e letërsisë kanë ndaluar në sheshpushimin e shekullit të ri, për të filluar rrugëtimin e brezave të rinj, në gjurmët e korifejve të dikurshëm, të cilët mbetën si krahasimi i vetëm ndaj përsosmëisë. Por heronjtë janë të lodhur dhe tani për tani ndjehen tepër të zënë me dosjet arkivale, ku shkruhet ndofta gjithçka, por ku nuk shkruhet vetëm se ata të dy ishin fati që i ra për pjesë Shqipërisë në gjysmëshekullin e dytë të diktaturës. Zoti Agolli cili është komenti juaj për akuzat që ju bëhen nga Ismail Kadare mbi atë që ai e quan denoncim të fshehtë, drejtuar Enver Hoxhës dhe Ramiz Alisë për librin Koncert në fund të dimrit? Kjo histori e akuzave ndaj meje ka disa vite që ka nisur. Unë për arsye etike nuk ia kam vënë veshin këtyre akuzave dhe për këtë arsye nuk kam dashur të përgjigjem. Kjo për arsye se nuk kam dashur të ndez debate dhe polemika 20 vjet më pas. Por edhe për arsyen tjetër shumë domethënese se gjatë këtyre viteve njerëzit kanë pasur shumë halle të tjera dhe vetë vendi ynë ka pasur shumë sfida të tjera për të zgjidhur. Edhe në këto momente është e njëjta gjë, pra punët dhe hallet e njerëzve të thjeshtë janë të shumta e të ndryshme dhe ndofta asnjeri nuk ka nge të merret me atë që ka ndodhur 22 vjet më parë, apo qoftë edhe gjatë 50-vjeçarit të fundit, në fushën e letërsisë apo të kulturës. Eshtë tepër normale që detyra e historianëve dhe kronikanëve është që të rrëmojnë nëpër libra e arkiva për të bërë historinë dhe për të pasqyruar realitetin e një kohe tjetër, të cilën e jetuam dhe e njohëm të gjithë ne që kemi një moshë relativisht më të madhe se sa të rinjtë e sotëm. Pra, historia duhet të nxirret nga arshivat dhe të rishkruhet nëpër libra të tjerë për brezat e rinj, dhe këtu nuk ka kushte. Por kushti i vetëm është që kjo histori që shkruhet të jetë e vërtetë dhe ato akuza që hidhen, në rradhë të parë duhet të vërtetohen që të mos jenë në formën e spekullimeve. Mirëpo, këtu për rastin që po thoni ju akuzat e bëra me qëllim dashakeqës kundër meje kanë krijuar një keqkuptim të gjatë, dhe për këtë gjë unë kam vendosur të shprehem njëherë e mirë. Përse është krijuar ky keqkuptim, sipas jush? Keqkuptimi është i qëllimshëm, por konfuzioni dhe mjegulla janë krijuar enkas mbi bazën e një reçensioni që mua më kanë ngarkuar ta bëj nga Shtëpia Botuese Naim Frashëri, mbi romanin e Kadaresë Koncert në fund të dimrit. Për këtë arsye vlen që kjo të sqarohet me pak histori. Si është historia e këtij reçensioni? Ky roman atëherë kishte shkuar në Shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frashëri dhe ndërkaq pritej që të botohej. Por ndërkohë, në ish-Komitetin Qendror të Partisë, shkon një informacion apo sinjalizim se ky roman paraqitej me probleme. Nga kush ka shkuar sinjalizimi? Nuk mund ta di, por mendoj se me siguri nga brenda Shtëpisë Botuese. Sipas këtyre sinjalizimeve bëhej fjalë se romani paraqitej me të meta ideore. Atëherë sektori i Kulturës në Komitetin Qendror të Partisë urdhëroi drejtorinë e Shtëpisë Botuese ta tërhiqte nga shtypi, derisa të sqarohej kjo punë. Gjithashtu sektori i kulturës kërkoi që libri të dërgohej atje për ta parë vetë ekspertët, apo njerëzit që drejtonin atë sektor. Dhe pasi e panë, ata urdhëruan drejtorinë e Shtëpisë Botuese që të bëja unë një reçesion për këtë roman, në mënyrë që të bëheshin vërejtjet konkrete dhe romani të përmirësohej e të botohej. Përse ju caktuan pikërisht juve për recensionin e këtij libri? Arsyeja ishte meqë këtu flitej për personazhin e Enver Hoxhës, si edhe për faktin se unë isha kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe mund të thosha disa të vërteta në lidhje me problemet letrare dhe ideore të romanit në përgjithësi. Gjithashtu, edhe për faktin se libri ishte pak a shumë një vazhdim i romanit Dimri i madh, ku në të flitej për prishjen me sovjetikët, ndërsa tek Koncert në fund të dimrit, flitej për prishjen me kinezët. Përveç kësaj, drejtorit të atëhershëm të shtëpisë botuese, Thanas Lecit, iu hoq vërejtje e rëndë, megjithëse ai në thelb nuk kishte ndonjë faj. Vetë libri kishte marrë çmimin e parë në konkursin kombëtar dhe kësisoj, kishte një lloj afirmimi. Kur e shkruat ju reçensionin? Unë reçensionin e shkrova me dorë. Madje, ai u daptilografua në Shtëpinë Botuese, ku po përgatiteshin që ti dërgonin të gjitha vërejtjet për librin, Ismail Kadaresë, në mënyrë që ky libër të rregullohej e të botohej. Kështu që ky reçension nuk u dërgua nga unë në Komitetin Qendror, siç shkruan Kadareja në librin Letërkëmbim me presidentin. Por ka shkuar nga Shtëpia Botuese, sepse unë atje e dërgova me shkrim dore. Ka mundësi që mbi shkrimin tuaj, dikush tjetër të ketë shtuar diçka tjetër? Nuk mund të flas për këtë gjë, sepse kanë kaluar më shumë se 22 vjet. Nëse do ta pohoja këtë, do të dukej si ndonjë justifikim. Përse firma nuk dukej qartë në atë reçension? Nuk e di, këto janë gjëra të tjera. Por unë në atë kohë shkruajta atë reçension ashtu siç ishte vetë mendësia e kohës. Gjërat gjykohen në kontekstin e periudhës, ndërsa më vonë analizat mund të bëhen sipas qejfit. Nëse do ta kishit shkruar tani reçensionin e librit, a do ta kishit bërë ashtu siç e bëtë atëherë? Tani njerëzit mendojnë ndryshe. Tani, jo unë por as Kadareja nuk do ta kishte shkruar romanin ashtu si atëherë. Edhe figurën e Enver Hoxhës nuk do ta jepte ashtu. E thashë gjërat ndryshojnë në kohë. Edhe mendimet e njerëzve, gjithashtu. Çfarë ndodhi më tej me vërejtjet? Mbaj mend se Komiteti Qendror pasi i mori vërejtjet nga Shtëpia Botuese, ia dërgoi Kadaresë. Atij ia thanë të gjitha vërejtjet dhe Kadareja e mori librin për ta përpunuar, ashtu siç bëhej gjithmonë në atë kohë. Kjo ishte faza e parë. Çfarë ndodhi në fazën e dytë? Në fazën e dytë pasi Kadareja e përpunoi librin e tij, u bë një mbledhje ku merrte pjesë Foto Çami, ish-sekretar i KQPPSH-së, për Kulturën dhe ideologjinë. Aty isha edhe unë, Anastas Kondo dhe një punonjës tjetër. Në këtë takim foli Foto Çami i cili tha: romani ka ardhur i përpunuar, tani kush do të flasë? Unë u ngrita i pari. Fola për romanin dhe pjesët e përpunuara të tij. Si konkluzion thashë se ishte bërë një punë e mirë dhe se romani ishte plotësisht i botueshëm, sepse autori i kishte bërë korigjimet e duhura dhe në përgjithësi ishte i mirë. Pastaj folën edhe nga shtëpia botuese dhe thanë të njëjtën gjë. Pra, që romani ishte i botueshëm. Çfarë qëndrimi mbajti Anastas Kondua, ish-zëvendësministri i Kulturës së asaj kohe? Ai ishte kundër botimit të romanit, për arsyet që e ka deklaruar edhe më vonë. Aty ai përmendi se edhe Nexhmija nuk ishte dakort që romani të botohej. Ndërsa unë dhe Fotua ngulëm këmbë që libri të shkonte tek lexuesit. Me ka mbledhja mbaroi. Kur dolëm jashtë unë dhe Kadareja folëm pak në këmbë se përse Anastasi ishte kaq këmbëngulës që libri të mos botohej. Pastaj u ndamë. Çfarë ndjeni kur tani pas kaq vitesh ju akuzojnë për këtë reçension duke e cilësuar si një denoncim? Më vjen keq me të gjitha termat e papërgjegjëshme që hidhen në tregun mediatik, ose në të ashtuquajtuarat zbulime nga arshivat e dikurshme. Ky ishte thjesht një reçension i zakonshëm dhe skishte kurrfarë lidhjeje me ato që quhen denoncime. Kadareja këtë e di vetë fare mirë. Kështu që nuk është mirë që të bëhen gjërat misterioze. Unë në atë kohë e thashë edhe më lart, ashtu mendoja, qoftë për formën artistike, ose përmbajtjen. Kishte edhe doza të racizmit. Ishte racizëm i theksuar ndaj të tjerëve, gjë e papëlqyeshme për një vepër serioze. Por ato vërejtje ishin për atë epokë. Po të ishte kjo kohë edhe autori që ka shkruar dy romanet e tij të rëndësishme për Enver Hoxhën, do të kishte mendime të tjera tani. Këtë ua sqarova edhe më lart. Kundër jush janë shkruar disa libra ku akuzoheni si çensor i Kadaresë. A keni ndërmend të përgjigjeni në të njëjtën mënyrë pra, me botime të posaçme librash? Jo, derisa të mbushet kupa tamam. Pastaj do të flas ndryshe për të gjitha gjërat e tjera, se nuk është e hijshme që midis dy vetëve njeri të sulmojë gjithmonë dhe tjetri vetëm të heshtë. Nëse do të vazhdojnë këto botime heshtja ime do të thyhet. Sa herë keni shkuar ju të takoheni me Enver Hoxhën në shtëpinë e tij? Unë vetëm për ndonjë rast të veçantë zyrtar, kur kishte ditëlindjen. Asnjëherë tjetër. Edhe me Ramizin nuk kam pasur lidhje të veçanta jashtë detyrave zyrtare. Madje, unë asnjë libër nuk i kam dhënë Enver Hoxhës me autograf, ndryshe nga disa të tjerë. Jo se nuk doja, por sepse më dukej si një servilizëm dhe kisha ndroje ta bëja këtë gjë. Aq e vërtetë është kjo saqë kur kishte vdekur Enveri dhe kur u bë një organizim tek Piramida, me të gjitha librat që i ishin dhuruar Enverit, atëherë S. D më tha: Ti Dritëro nuk i ke dhënë asnjë libër dhe nuk kemi çfarë të paraqesim prej teje, prandaj bëji ndonjë autograf tani dhe ta nxjerrim me të tjerat. Por unë i thashë, kur nuk ia bëra atëherë, përse duhet tani. Dhe mos harroni, unë atëhere isha Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe kisha dhjetra detyrime zyrtare për të marrë pjesë qoftë edhe formalisht në aktivitetet e ndryshme të udhëheqjes së asaj kohe. 

thone se vazhdon

----------


## Diabolis

Çerçiz LOLOCI 

Nuk është hera e parë që opiniondhënësi jetëgjatë i ish së përditshmes Shekulli dhe tashmë i gazetës Korrieri, Mustafa Nano të ndihet i pezmatuar për dy intervista që japin përkatësisht Ismail Kadare në gazetën Metropol dhe Dritëro Agolli në gazetën Sot. 
Pa parë asnjë shenjë qytetarie në këto prononcime, pa u kërshëruar për të mësuar se si kanë qenë marrëdhëniet e dy shkrimtarëve më të konsiderueshëm të letërsisë shqipe, pa vënë re se në një shoqëri gjysmë-komuniste dhe gjysmëkapitaliste si kjo e jona ku nuk ka ndëshkim të së keqes dhe nuk kërkohet ndjesë për asgjë dhe kur dy shkrimtarët hapin një shteg për katarsis, Nanoja i gazetave (për të mos e ngatërruar me Nanon e politikës) arrin të vërejë vogëlsi te të dy personalitetet, madje guxon (nuk di se çprej maje kotësie) të etiketojë në mënyrë katundareske dy personalitetet e mëdhenj! 
Po çfarë është në thelb debati mes Kadaresë dhe Agollit? Përse ka një numër shkrimesh pro e kundra në një pjesë të mirë të shtypit shqiptar? Një shkas mendoj se vjen nga dosja e Shaban Sinanit për Kadarenë, disa studime, intervista dhe dokumenta që kanë lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me personalitetin më të spikatur të letrave shqipe, Ismail Kadare. 
(Shumë shkrime-shpifje të tjera vijnë prej zellit dhe vesit tonë të përhershëm për të shkruar, botuar si të vijë për mbarë dhe pa mbajtur kurrfarë përgjegjësie. Është ky një avaz i tejmoçëm dhe i tejlashtë që ska familje euroatlantike dhe regjim prefekt që mund ta heqë ndonjëherë). 
Në librin e prof. Sinanit, për herë të parë hidhet dritë, jo më gjysmë të vërteta apo me thashetheme, për raportet e Kadaresë me nomenklaturën totalitariste, për peripecitë e tij me të vetmen shtëpi botuese Naim Frashëri, për sjelljet me kolegët, me organet e atëhershme të shtypit dhe me Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë.  
Natyrisht janë edhe marrëdhëniet Kadare-Agolli, herë të mira, mes kolegësh, herë disi të vështira për shkak të pozicione të ndryshme politike. Të gjitha këto, të mbledhura në librin e parë dhe të dytë në Një dosje për Kadarenë, përpiluar me skrupulozitet prej profesionisti nga prof. Sinani, nuk shtojnë asgjë në personalitetin e shkrimtarit Kadare dhe nuk zbehin kurrgjë në figurën komplekse të Dritëroit, por kanë natyrisht vlerë në zbulimin e së vërtetës dhe ndihmojnë në veprimtarinë e studiuesve dhe kritikëve të ardhshëm. 
Hapja e kartave të së shkuarës prej shkrimtarëve, nuk mund të mos ketë ndikim në një shoqëri të mbyllur si kjo e jona, në një duzinë parlamentarësh që vijojnë të jenë konseguentë për mospastrim të politikës dhe për mbajtjen ende të një zhguni zyrtarësh të dalëmode, madje të inkriminuar thellësisht me të kaluarën dhe të sotmen. 
Përveç Mustafait, gjithkush e ka parë shkallën e qytetarisë dhe të emancipimit mes dy njerëzve të mëdhenj të letrave, përpjekjen e tyre fisnike për të riparë me realizëm se çfarë u bë në dyzet e ca vjet në sistemin totalitar dhe si mund të shpëtohet prej këtij sistemi. Nuk ka mes tyre asnjë grimë urrjetjeje, përbaltjeje. Nuk gjen në këto prononcime askund një frazë fyese për të tjerët që mund ti kenë fyer padrejtësisht apo që kanë stisur me dhjetra ngjarje të paqena. Duket si një çlirim mes dy palëve, herë herë vihet re edhe ndjesa ndaj njeri tjetrit, ndihet aty-këtu një telefonatë e pabërë, një fjalë e pathënë, një zhgabitje zemërimi. 
Çfarë do të thoshte jo Nanoja i tanishëm, por Mustafai i vogël që i shkrepëtinë idetë demokratike në një zonë periferike, që arriti të bëhej eksponent i rëndësishëm i një dege lokale dhe sipas opiniondhënësve të tjerë u shpërblye edhe më nje pulari e me një post diplomati në Kroaci?. (Ripërsëritja e këtyre tri detajeve nga jeta e një opiniondhënësi, nuk ka të bëjë kurrsesi me një kambanë që mund ti tundet Mustafait sa herë që e tepron, por me atë që komoditeti i të qënit në shtyp nuk ka asnjë liri më shumë për të denigruar të tjerët). Mustafa Nano çprej atëhere dhe deri tani ka mundur të botojë vetëm dy libra publicistikë dhe ka arritur të botojë herë me emrin e parë dhe herë me nënshkrimin Besim Vorpsi në një të përditshme shqiptare. 
Kjo është ndihmesa e gjithkahshme e opiniondhënësit Nano. (Jo pa arsye nuk kam përdorur fjalën analist, për shkak të ngarkesave negative që ka kjo fjalë në mjedise rurale dhe në qytete relativsht të vogla). Po a e di Mustafai ynë që vret e pret me fjalën se jo gjithmonë dhe për këdo mund të shkruash dhe të dalësh në duel. Bota e kulturës nuk është kurrsesi si tregu i politikës. Në këtë kohë jo se jo, por edhe nën regjimet më të egra, nuk ka asnjëherë barazi mes tyre. Edhe Hoxha që ishte diktator në llojin e vet, asnjëherë nuk arriti të barazonte grupet armiqësore brenda partisë dhe shtetit, me ato të shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve. 
Regjime tiranike po aq sa komunizmi, kanë aplikuar masa të tjera ndaj njerëzve të kulturës sepse edhe kur ishin të siguruar se mund ti izolonin, ti burgosnin, ti vrisnin, mendonin se nuk i kishin mundur përgjigjithonë; brezat do dilnin nga trallisja e përkohshme dhe do ti rikërkonin simbolet e veta. 
Mystafai ynë duhet ta ketë vënë re që një ish punënjës i Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe i SHIK-ut, ka një marrëzi të llojit të veçantë, përgojon gjithashtu majtas dhe djathtas, poshtë dhe lartë, tutje  tëhu; mund të marrë nëpër gojë këdo personalitet dhe pret që dikush prej tyre ta replikojë ose ti bëjë ndonjë përgënjeshtrim. Mw kot.Askush nuk i është përgjigjur deri mw tani dhe ndoshta se nuk do ta bëjë askush; disa kanë gjetur rrugën e gabuar duke e rrahur publikisht një herë në muaj. Katër shoqata cigane kanë bërë një protestë që ai nuk i përket xhinsit të tyre, çka hedh dritë se njeriu që përbalt gjithçka është i komunitetit të pakicave dhe më së paku duhet marrë në mbrojtje.

----------


## Diabolis

gazeta ballkan:

Shqiptarët e mëdhenj Agolli-Kadare


 Autori i Lajmit: Ylli Polovina

Hynë edhe ata në syrin e ciklonit të të fshehtave të së kaluarës së tyre në periudhën e diktaturës puniste. Nuk i kursyen. Ose nuk u kursyen. Ose nuk u vetëpërmbajt njëri nga të dy. Ose nuk u tërhoq një i tretë, që botoi një dosje të shkëputur dokumentesh të Arkivës së Shtetit. Ose nuk e peshoi çastin e duhur një tjetër, që e takoi shkrimtarin Ismail Kadare dhe i tha me entuziazëm se kishte në mendje një ide: të shfrytëzohej arkiva e dikurshme e Ministrisë së Brendshme me dokumentet se çfarë mendonin regjimi dhe kolegët për të. U bënë bashkë, si një lëmsh i vogël, edhe shumë arsye e ngacmime të tjera dhe ja ku lëmshi u bë ortek gjëmimtar. Kështu, polemika vetëtiu që nga e përditshmja Metropol e deri tek kolegia e saj me objekt pothuaj të përditshëm Ismail Kadarenë, gazeta Sot. Pas shkrepëtimës së parë debati i tërthortë këto ditë ra në qetësi. Nesër mund të rindizet sërish. Të rishkrepëtijë dhe për të dytën herë të fiket, të pushojë një grimë. E gatshme që në rastin më të parë të shkrepë e gjëmojë përsëri.
Jemi në një shoqëri të lirë dhe nuk mund të vihen postblloqe për njerëz të veçantë, ndalesa që të flitet për ta, censurë që të pengojë transparencën e personave me rendësi të veçantë publike, si për shembull janë Ismail Kadare dhe Dritëro Agolli. Për motive të ndryshme të sinqerta apo edhe shtyrë nga interesa të pista askush në një shoqëri të lirë nuk mund të pengojë sipërmarësit e hapjeve të të kaluarave apo ngacmuesit e gërmimit në të shkuarën. Liria e këtij individi (ca më shumë e një shteti) është një e shenjtë e paprekshme. Siç edhe është një shenjtëri e kulluar e atij, të cilit i ngacmohet e shkuara, të mbrohet me argumenta. Jo të justifikohet. Opinionit nuk i intereson vetëm njëra palë, ajo e atij që ia provokoi vëmendjen me bërjen publike të një të kaluare, por ca më shumë edhe e atij që bie nën projektorët e kësaj vëmendjeje. Shoqërisë që të mësojë të vërtetën më të plotë, i duhet debati i të dy palëve, sidomos ndjenja e qytetarisë, cilësia e ndershmërisë dhe përdorimi i logjikës së argumentit. Ja përse polemika e fundit, në distancë, mes bashkëkombasve tanë të shquar Agolli dhe Kadare ishte dëshmi civilizimi. Shembull qytetarie në një kaos specialesh mediatike që prej afro pesëmbëdhjetë vitesh kërkon të sigurojë audiencë mes një populli që akoma nuk e ka të lehtë të ndahet mendërisht nga e shkuara për të dashur e projektuar më shumë të ardhmen e vet. 
Lutem të më durojë lexuesi në paraqitjen e disa argumentave përse ajo që rrezëlliu në intervistat mes dy shkrimtarëve tanë të mëdhenj, duke mos qenë një model (kujt i duhen modelet!), ishte në njëfarë mënyre dritë për të parë më tej dhe jo tym e blozë që ta bën terr pamjen.
Ata që kanë përjetuar sadopak regjimin e shkuar e dinë mjaft mirë se në marrëdhëniet zakonisht të trazuara mes artistëve të kohës, ato mes Ismail Kadaresë dhe Dritëro Agollit kanë qenë nga më të mirat. Nuk mund të falsifikohet një e vërtetë tjetër, sado ti duhet për kapital përfitimi ndonjërit. Dëshmitarët e kësaj bukurie shpirtërore janë në këmbë, të gatshëm të ndërhyjnë, të zotë e të armatosur si të gjithë me të drejtën e fjalës së shqiptuar apo të shkruar. Këtë raport të veçantë bashkëpunues mes dy shkrimtarëve tanë të mëdhenj herë pas here, edhe pse nuk duket gjithnjë shumë i interesuar ta bëjë këtë gjë, është Ismail Kadare që e spikat me ngjarje brilante. Në krahë të tij dhe jo përballë, i kujdesur dukshëm që ta ravijëzojë këtë bashkëpunim, Dritëro Agolli të bind se mosmarrëveshjet kanë qenë një pikë ujë në oqeanin e tyre të mirëkuptimit. Kadare dhe Agolli janë dy vëllezër siamezë, në mos me të njëjtën zemër, kanë qenë e mbeten me të njëjtin tru. Ata nuk e kanë provuar, por e kanë ditur që në punizëm se heqja e njërit u merr jetën të dyve. Ja përse në paspunizëm çdo operacion për të hequr njërin e mbilartuar vetmitar tjetrin, është logjikë Adhamudhi (Kërre njërin sy që të shpëtosh tjetrin!) 
Shqipëria nuk ka nevojë vetëm për njërin prej tyre, ka pasur dhe do të ketë urgjencë në përjetësi për të dy. Për pesëdhjetë vite të diktaturës realkomuniste ata ishin simbol se si mund të bëhej një letërsi e madhe në një regjim që kërkonte vetëm njerëz të vegjël. Për pesëmbëdhjetë vite në pasdiktaturë sërish dëshmuan kulturë të lartë pluraliste dhe që të dy kanë ndikuar shumë fuqishëm e mjaft progresivisht që shoqëria e hapur shqiptare të funksionojë sa më mirë.
Ne kemi tre vëllezërit Frashëri, por kemi edhe dy vëllezërit Agolli-Kadare.
Gjeniu letrar me famë botërore Ismail Kadare dhe poeti më i madh i të gjitha kohërave të shqiptarëve Dritëro Agolli nuk ngrihen dot mbi glob e kombin tonë duke i shtyrë që të bëhen e sillen si partitë politike. Eshtë në mënyrën më normale e demokratike që këto të fundit ta zhvillojnë shoqërinë nëpërmjet përplasjes së tyre, betejës së përditshme për të provuar se njëra është më e mirë se tjetra në aftësinë për të qeverisur vendin. I detyrove partitë politike që të sillen si shkrimtarët në klubin e Lidhjes, në takimet me lexuesit apo në studion e tyre të punës, atëherë shumëpartitizmi vdes. Por shkrimtari dhe përgjithësisht artisti nuk është parti, nuk përfaqëson, qoftë edhe denjësisht, njërën pjesë të popullit. Ata e përfaqësojnë të gjithë atë, sepse janë ndërgjegjja e kombit. 
Ja përse çdo botim transparent dhe mbi të gjitha dashamirës, kur të projektohet e ca më tepër të marrë rrugën e bërjes publike, duhet të përkujdeset që çdo e vërtetë të mund të shihet e gjykohet sa më gjerësisht nga opinioni. Ajo duhet të jetë e paveçuar dhunshëm nga konteksti i kohës dhe sidomos i paparagjykuar ti bëjë dëm një personi për llogari të një të dyti. Ca më keq e ca më shumë do të përfundonte në pluhur çdo përpjekje e frymëzuar vetëm e vetëm për përfitim apo protagonizëm personal. 
Ismail Kadare dhe Dritëro Agolli janë dy shqiptarë të mëdhenj. Në shtatëdhjetë vjet punë e mbijetim e kanë provuar katërcipërisht këtë virtyt të tyre. Kadare dhe Agolli po ashtu janë që të dy shkrimtarë të mëdhenj dhe kush mund të thotë të kundërtën? Kështu që ka mbaruar procesi i përjetësimit të tyre si mëmëdhetarë dhe supertalente letrare. Ata kanë hyrë që të dy në Panteonin shqiptar. Kjo është e vërteta e madhe. Këtu mbyllet çdo kërkim për ndonjë të vërtetë tjetër.
Na duhet të zbulojmë edhe të vërtetat e vogla, ato që ushqejnë thashethemet dhe faqet speciale të gazetave? Kush dëshiron, le ta bëjë edhe këtë gjë. Eshtë punë e tolerueshme, krejt njerëzore, ndonjëherë edhe e dobishme. Shoqëria mëson edhe nga ky vullnet e nga kjo mani. Të paktën mëson që ta bëjë sa më pak në të ardhmen e saj. Në rast se edhe autori i këtyre radhëve do të fuste në këtë shkrim edhe një përllogaritje të të vërtetave të vogla që ai, si edhe jo pak bashkëkombas, di për Ismail Kadarenë dhe Dritëro Agollin, do të dilte gjithsesi në të njëjtin konkluzion dhe vendim personal. Ky është e mbetet fare i thjeshtë: Prej njeniut letrar Ismail Kadare ka pasur fatin të ketë marë ndikimin fatlum të shkollës së tij, prandaj ka edhe kënaqësinë ta pohojë se profesionalisht i mbetet nxënës. Prej kolosit Dritëro Agolli lutet e lutet të marrë qoftë edhe një thërrime nga shpirti i tij i madh si njeri. Po ashtu (ah, sikur!) të merrte vetëm një grimcë nga humanizmi shkëlqimtar me të cilën ai rikrijon botën e veprave të tij artistike.

----------

